
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking Freelancer? (January 2020) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.<p>Bonsai (YC W16) (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hellobonsai.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hellobonsai.com</a>) offers freelance contracts, proposals, invoices, etc.
======
keithwarren
SEEKING FREELANCER | Louisville KY | 100% Remote

Fern Creek is a software consulting company. We build stuff for other people,
usually in .NET on Azure but we do other stuff occasionally. The company has
been around since I started consulting independently about 20 years ago.
Recently I started taking on larger projects that need more people.

3 openings right now...all for 4-6 month contracts

Full stack dev (C#, asp.net core, sql server etc) UX Guru (more than a
photoshop jockey, make the html and css for us so we dont have to) QA engineer
(test all the things, write unit tests, automated UI tests)

Shoot me a message at jobs at ferncreeksoftware.com

~~~
debtechllc
Hi,

This is Mike UI/UX Guru,[https://debtechllc.com/about-
us](https://debtechllc.com/about-us)

You can reach me at pritam@debtechllc.com.

Check out our portfolio link:

[https://debtechllc.com/app/webroot/portfolio/](https://debtechllc.com/app/webroot/portfolio/)

I can other design also if you need.

Thanks Mike

------
moonandsun
SEEKING WORK

    
    
      Location: North Carolina
      Technologies: C++, C#, ASP .NET MVC, Java (though fairly rusty), PHP, Ruby, Full Stack Development (HTML, CSS, Javascript),
      Windows Server administration, SQL Server, mySQL, SQlite, Project Management, Networking Technologies,
      Physical and Information Security, Digital Forensics, Linux (Redhat/Knoppix/Backtrack/Kali)
      Résumé/CV: Please send an email and I'll be glad to send it.
      Email: moonandsunconsulting@gmail.com
    

I am a computer professional and have done this for more than 20+ years
(everything from hardware technician, call center, network technician,
database administrator, security, and systems engineer/integrator). I have a
Computer Science degree from North Carolina State University and have worked
for large enterprise corporations.

For full disclosure, I have a criminal record from about a decade ago (and
will be glad to disclose details to anybody that might be interested, but not
a breach of trust or theft or anything like that) and that has hindered my job
search. I have been consulting since then and am looking for a stable
position. I have experience doing work for large and small businesses and
understand many processes both in application development and management. If
anybody is willing to give me a chance or at least get in touch, I would
greatly appreciate it. If I need to relocate, I would definitely consider
that.

Thank you.

------
rasikjain
SEEKING WORK | Greater New York, NY | Remote Only

Technologies:

    
    
        • Web: ReactJs | ES6/7 | TypeScript | Redux | Node.js | Express.js | AngularJs | HTML5 | Bootstrap
    
        • Microsoft: .NET Core | C# | Asp.Net MVC | Web API | Linq | Entity Framework
    
        • Data: SQL Server | MySQL | MongoDB | Redis | CouchDB
    
        • Cloud: AWS | Azure | Docker | S3 | EC2 | SQS | SNS | RDS
    
        • Packages & Tools: Axios | GraphQL | Redux | WebPack | Babel | NPM | Git | Jenkins | Splunk | SumoLogic | Jira | Sitecore
     

Email: jainrasik [at] gmail.com

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.rasikjain.com/resume/](https://www.rasikjain.com/resume/)

Stackoverflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-
jain](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-jain)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/)

Github: [https://github.com/rasikjain](https://github.com/rasikjain)

About: Experienced (15+ years) Software Engineer & Architect with experience
in FULL-STACK applications in React.js / TypeScript / C# / AWS / Cyber
Security. Worked in different roles dealing with Product Development, Solution
& Enterprise Architecture, Security & Cloud.

------
gilli
SEEKING WORK - Remote - A designer who can code!

I got 5 years of experience in Fin-Tech and over 9 years combined in
Journalism, TV and Media, Health, Science and more. I'm experienced in Vue.js,
Django, Phoenix framework, Quasar, Hugo, Laravel, ClojureScript, PostCSS and
Sass just to name a few. Pick up new tech easily and like working on complex
products. Fin-Tech case-studies available upon request but other case-studies
can be seen on my website: [https://gilli.is](https://gilli.is)

I can provide the following for you:

\- Design — Whether you need a design from scratch, a redesign, or you're
having issues with a small part of you product, I can design it.

\- Front-end Development — I can build the design into a pixel perfect
product, this is rare among us designers and has proven to be extremely
powerful for the end result since there is less wasted effort.

\- Analysis — Your users know everything that's wrong with your product but
have difficulty communicating it. Often it comes out in anger and frustration.
That's where my usability analysis comes in. I'll review your app from an
outsider and expert point of view, and give you actionable feedback.

\- Free advice — You might not be sure if I am the right fit and I very well
might not be. I can help you figure out the best direction to go, for free.

I take my work very serious and put a lot of work into good communication,
good planning, and, last but not least, properly understanding your product so
that we can produce great results.

Portfolio at: [https://gilli.is](https://gilli.is)

Contact me at gilli@hn.gilli.is

------
nolok
SEEKING FREELANCER - Based in France but want a remote worker, you can be
anywhere

I am acting as intermediary for a local education company here, that is not in
tech and mostly tech illiterate. Lots of small to medium missions. You will
deal with me, but mostly looking people who are able to work from a basic set
of requirements (it needs to do this, have to have this and that, cannot have
this and that, respect this theme color) rather than hand holding every step.

For now I'm looking for:

\- frontend developper oriented mobile and tablet: capable to take a not so
pretty but decently made desktop site of 6-10 pages at the most and make it
usable on mobile, mostly with alternative css and with as little html change
as necessary. Need to solve: leads source moved from 90% desktop to barely
above 50%, site horrible to use on mobile.

HTML / CSS / JS

\- website ux designer for a single purpose web app: make the mockups, get
them validated, make the final design, get them validated. Optionally make the
final html, but original plan is to use a frontend dev to turn the design into
code. Need to solve: quizz and exams online.

Emails me at v.thivaut@gmail.com

~~~
debtechllc
We have Full stack Development team from Ashburn, will like to work with your
company.

------
sanedigital
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I help non-technical founders build and launch technical startups, going from
idea to published MVP within 4 weeks, for less than $10K.

Imagine, one month from now you could already be building your user base.
Guaranteed. If we can't identify an MVP we can build and launch within four
weeks, we'll refund our fees.

Over the last ten years, I've helped validate, design, and develop over 25
products across app stores and the web. In that time, I've worked with Fortune
500s as a consultant at Google, with venture-backed startups as a partner at
Gradient, and with founders of all types as owner and project lead at SANE
Digital.

Here's some of my recent work.

Knowhere (iOS, 5 stars): [https://apple.co/2Nxiff8](https://apple.co/2Nxiff8)

Self Portrait Project (iOS, 4.7 stars):
[https://apple.co/2N7jpyW](https://apple.co/2N7jpyW)

Wheels Up (Android, 5 stars): [https://bit.ly/2NBmDth](https://bit.ly/2NBmDth)

Contact me at james@sane.digital

Or schedule a 30 minute chat with me anytime here:
[https://calendly.com/sanedigital/exploratory-
call](https://calendly.com/sanedigital/exploratory-call)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/james-
knight-a744b463/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/james-knight-a744b463/)

Keywords: iOS, Android, Web, Mobile, App, Apps, API, Backend, Node, Node.js,
Swift, Objective-C, Java, Kotlin, React, ReactNative, Product, Design,
Strategy, MVP, Validation.

------
kayhi
SEEKING FREELANCER | Lab Spend | Full Time | REMOTE |
[https://labspend.com](https://labspend.com)

Lab Spend provides lab management software to help research labs operate more
efficiently. Labs are like small businesses and appreciate tools that help
them with order tracking, inventory and procurement. Recently, we updated our
pricing search engine to help labs know what they should be paying for
chemicals and supplies (think what Zillow does for houses is what we're doing
for lab supplies).

We're a small team, looking to hire a full stack developer with a focus on
Laravel and Vue.js. Our stack also includes python and postgres. The job would
also include improving test coverage and existing code. Preference to someone
that can work or significantly overlap with 9-5pm EST. We're looking to hire
at a rate of $30/hr.

To apply please email me, sean [at] p212121.com directly with your CV or a
link to your LinkedIn profile

------
8bitstudio
SEEKING WORK

Location: Vilnius (Lithuania), Remote.

We are a three-person full-stack highly professional development team with
extensive experience in online advertising and fintech. We can consult on
architectural problems, work as a discrete unit or a part of another team on
implementing the solution.

Describe us your task, project or idea and we will provide a timely response
with estimates and a plan. We offer very flexible rates and will help you with
suggestions on how to best optimize the development effort.

Our technology stack: .NET [Core] (C#, F#); ASP.NET; JVM (Clojure, Java,
Scala); Python; AngularJS; Vue.js; React; iOS (Swift); AWS (wide range of
services); databases: Microsoft SQL Server, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Datomic,
Couchbase, Redis, Event Store.

For contact details please visit:
[https://www.8bitstudio.dev/](https://www.8bitstudio.dev/) or contact us via
email hello[at]8bitstudio[dot]dev

------
azdv
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Highly experienced VP of Engineering & Blockchain consultant.

Skills:

* Crypto/Blockchain - building Crypto infrastructure (multiple Blockchains), customized libraries and APIs, as well as front-end (MetaMask) solutions - Highly motivated to continue working with this.

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Seeking: Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist.

Example work: Upon request

Location: EU

Contact: dev (at) azdv.co

------
dserban
SEEKING WORK, Cassandra / Druid Cluster Engineer, Primarily Remote (based in
Eindhoven, NL)

Well-rounded data engineer with deep knowledge of the internals of distributed
datastores.

Core Skills:

● Cassandra (Data Modeling, Troubleshooting Performance And Operational
Issues)

● Druid (Stream Ingestion, Cluster Ops, Data Modeling, Scaling Complex
Queries)

● Stream Processing At Scale: Kafka, Flink, Spark Streaming

● Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient, 8 years exp.), Python
(proficient)

Other Skills: Zookeeper, Redshift, Kinesis, Airflow, JVM tuning for big data,
AWS cost optimization for big data.

Educational Background: Computer Science.

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups.

Rate: $145/hour.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
ammmir
SEEKING WORK - Anywhere - REMOTE ONLY, TRAVEL OK

I have 10+ years of experience building software and can help you solve your
business problems. For the past 5 years, I’ve been in the VPN and
cybersecurity space, but I’m open to projects in all areas, and eager to learn
about other industries. I don’t follow the latest development fads, but
rather, I try to understand how to create more value for your business with
technology, and work with you to truly understand your business and product.

If you’re in the need for a CTO-for-hire for a short or long term project and
a professional with a wide range of experience, please reach out via email:
amir AT pilvy DOT com

I recently blogged about the backend architecture of a project I built a while
back, check it out: [https://amirmalik.net/2019/11/06/technical-architecture-
of-k...](https://amirmalik.net/2019/11/06/technical-architecture-of-kvdb)

Resume: [https://www.pilvy.com](https://www.pilvy.com) |
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/amirmalik/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/amirmalik/)
| [https://github.com/ammmir](https://github.com/ammmir)

Languages & technologies: Go (golang), Erlang/Elixir, Swift, Objective-C, C,
C++, JavaScript, Cocoa, node.js, Ruby on Rails

------
promptworks
SEEKING FREELANCER | Philadelphia & New York | Local & Remote US

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications,
APIs, products, and services. Pair programming, continuous integration &
delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but
core practices of our day-to-day work.

We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby, Python, Elixir, and JavaScript (mostly
React and React-Native). As PromptWorks grows, so does demand on our
engineering team. We often find ourselves fielding development inquiries from
excellent clients working outside our preferred stacks and expertise or we
occasionally don’t have enough staff to fill out a team with employees. In
those cases, we like to work with seasoned, versatile contractors that are
excited to dive in. We are seeking experienced freelance engineers to mutually
expand our business. Skills we are currently looking for:

Local only:

    
    
        - Ruby & Rails
        - Python
        - React, Angular
        - Vue.js
        - .NET
        - iOS, Android
    

Local & Remote:

    
    
        - React Native
        - Elixir & Phoenix 
        - Azure, especially with Kubernetes & Terraform
    

[https://www.promptworks.com/contracting](https://www.promptworks.com/contracting)

~~~
dwayneanderson
Check out Digitalogy.co, should be able to help you within 48 hours for any
tech stack. :)

------
conorh
SEEKING WORK: Remote - Three person design and development team working
together for over 10 years (individually with 20+ years experience)

Locations: Tampa, FL / Maine / San Francisco

Remote: Yes (or local to one of those areas)

Technologies and Skills: Design, UX, Ruby on Rails, Go, React, Javascript,
MySql, Postgres, Redis, Redshift, CSS/HTML/SASS, AWS etc.

Email: hi@squaremill.com

Website: [https://squaremill.com](https://squaremill.com) (recent projects @
[https://squaremill.com/projects](https://squaremill.com/projects))

We have extensive experience in building applications from design, through
implementation and ongoing management. We have incredibly happy clients over
the last 10 years and happy to put you in touch with them. Because we have
worked together as a team for so long we are extremely efficient - we pride
ourselves on that along with being predictable and responsive. We can plug
into an existing team to fill holes (design, tech) or can work as a
design/developer team to get built what you need from soup to nuts. Experience
in building healthcare applications, retail applications, financial apps,
custom CMS, phone apps, real estate, high throughput message delivery. You
name it we've probably built something like it at some point in our careers :)

------
clarkema
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel possible depending on location and duration.

Location: North-east UK

What I do: I take MVPs that you’ve outgrown and upgrade them to support the
next stage of your growth.

There could be any number of reasons why your current system is holding you
back. Wherever you’re starting to feel the pinch, the price of ownership is
that you don’t have the luxury of saying “that part’s not my problem” or “I
don’t get involved at that level.”

You won’t hear it from me, either.

20 years handling a wide variety of IT roles and projects mean that I can help
through the whole process from high-level strategy right down to code, all
based on a deep technical foundation.

In the past I've been a network engineer, run large-scale Debian installations
doing devops before it had a name, and been responsible for servers in
Antarctica. I have experience with a wide range of different Unix tools and
technologies, at various levels of the stack. This gives me the ability—and
the perspective—to pick the best combination of tools for any particular
project, rather than simply treating everything as a nail because all I have
is a hammer.

Buzzwords: Debian, Ubuntu, AWS, PostgreSQL, Clojure, Elixir, Perl (5 & 6),
Common Lisp, Rust, Ruby, Go, Arduino / AVR, FreeBSD

Got something you think is a good fit? Drop me a line at mike -at-
lambdafunctions -dot- com

~~~
lizmat
Please note that the buzzword "Perl 6" has been replaced by Raku
([https://raku.org](https://raku.org) using the #rakulang tag on social
media). And that you can drop the "5" from the "Perl" buzzword :-)

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, NYC, or Remote

We are a remote 4-person full-stack design and dev team. Our portfolio:
[https://stratosphere.digital](https://stratosphere.digital). Some recent
projects we've worked on: [https://divvydose.com](https://divvydose.com),
[https://emulatebio.com](https://emulatebio.com),
[https://conveyour.com](https://conveyour.com),
[http://shoptwigs.com](http://shoptwigs.com),
[https://caster.io](https://caster.io).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Meteor,
Python, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Sass, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript,
WebSockets, AJAX, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, React Native, iOS,
Android, Browser extensions (Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA.

We offer hourly rates and discounted monthly retainer options. Contact: via
our website or you can contact me directly at eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
timogoosen101
SEEKING WORK | Devops Engineer & Penetration Tester ____ I believe in doing
things the right way and documenting everything I do in order to prevent the
bus effect.

I have experience working with AWS with ECS,Elasticbeanstalk AWS
Elasticsearch,Cloudfront, RDS MySQL Compatible Aurora, Dynamodb, Kinesis and
Kinesis Firehose.

Devops technologies I've worked with: Terraform, Ansible and quite a bit with
Docker.

I also have a great deal of experience doing Web application penetration
testing. My tool of choice is Burp Suite pro.

I am a documentation addict so be assured that anything I work on or work with
will be extensively documented in markdown on github/gitlab or on your
confluence page.

My devops related notes can be found here:
[https://timogoosen.github.io](https://timogoosen.github.io)

My infosec related blog is:
[http://infosectoughguy.blogspot.com/](http://infosectoughguy.blogspot.com/)

My github: [https://github.com/timogoosen](https://github.com/timogoosen)

My medium blog:
[https://medium.com/@netscape101](https://medium.com/@netscape101)

If you would like to contact me send me a mail to timogoosen at gmail dot com.

I can send you my resume, you can also check my linkedin here:
[https://za.linkedin.com](https://za.linkedin.com) › timo-goosen-871715124

------
ag_user123
SEEKING WORK | Europe | Remote

I am a freelance full-stack web developer with over six years of experience
delivering software. I have worked for clients all around the world in many
different industries. I have delivered solutions for startups, digital
agencies and big companies, such as Apple. I have background in computer
science and am able to create everything from small business websites to
custom web applications.

Technologies: JavaScript, ES6+, Node.js, Koa(Express), React.js, Gatsby,
GraphQL, Redux, D3.js, Wordpress, React Native, Webpack, PostgreSQL,
Bootstrap, Heroku, Firebase, TypeScript and more.

Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6MR_ja/view)

Email: mail@andrejgajdos.com

Personal Website: [https://andrejgajdos.com](https://andrejgajdos.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos)

Github: [https://github.com/AndrejGajdos](https://github.com/AndrejGajdos)

------
Robin_Message
SEEKING WORK | Cambridge/London UK or Remote

I'm a software engineer with 10+ years of programming experience. I've helped
startups get started and big companies keep going.

I've organised a couple of jobs through HN now; it's been a good way to find
interesting projects, and my clients have been pleased with the work. One
said: "Thank you! I've played with it a bit and it looks very impressive! Way
better than what I imagined this project could be."

If you have web projects, then there's a good chance I've worked on something
similar before and will be able to hit the ground running. If you need more
general programming, I can do it. If you're doing something a bit esoteric,
that would definitely suit me – I've done FPGAs, network protocols, more ETL
than you can shake a stick at, and devising novel algorithms.

I haven't yet found a programming language that I'm not productive in. In the
last 5 years I've written (at least) C#, Java, Python, Javascript (browser and
Node.js), and Ruby professionally. Last year, I quickly picked up Typescript,
and soon helped the rest of the team understand it better, and I completed 23
days of Advent of Code in Rust.

I'm friendly and easy-going, enjoy mentoring and working with other
developers. I'm happiest on fixed-term projects that I can complete on a
schedule that suits both of us, and my clients have been very happy with this
process too.

My consulting website is
[https://www.lambdacambridge.com](https://www.lambdacambridge.com)

Email: robin [at] the website above

------
jonpurdy
SEEKING WORK

Location: Currently Toronto, moving to SF in February

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Skills: Certified Scrum Master, Scrum & Kanban Methodologies,
Multi-team Coordination, Jira, Python, Containerization, Cloud Infrastructure,
Blockchain

Résumé/CV: jonpurdy.com/resume.pdf Email: hn-202001@jonpurdy.com (will respond
from my real one)

I'm primarily a Technical Project Manager looking to help teams build software
more efficiently.

In previous infrastructure roles I've spearheaded numerous projects, brought
service endpoint uptime from ~95% to 100%, took over and grew a team, and
improved team performance by implementing Infrascrum methodology. Since 2018,
I've implemented Scrum and Kanban, coached junior development teams, and
successfully completed and released multiple software projects, both internal
and for clients. I also acted as a product manager for many of the internal
products we created, developing product mission and vision statements,
roadmaps, gathered user feedback, and built user-facing documentation and
product websites.

As mentioned in "Who wants to be hired", I'm available on a contract or full-
time basis. I have been independent since September, but wouldn't want to turn
down any interesting full-time work, hence why I'm open to both.

I’m best able to fill the following roles: scrum master, product owner,
technical product manager, Agile coach, or project manager, or some sort of
combination of them.

Thanks and please email me if you have any questions or just want to chat.

------
joshmanders
SEEKING WORK | Dubuque, IA USA | REMOTE ONLY Full snack JavaScript developer
well versed in React.js, Vue.js, Node.js, GraphQL, React-Native, Webpack,
Docker, and Dokku.

I eat sleep and breathe JavaScript. So much so that my license plate is NODEJS
[https://twitter.com/joshmanders/status/853640782460456960](https://twitter.com/joshmanders/status/853640782460456960)

I've contributed heavily to open source both in tools I use, and my own code
being open sourced. You can see my github profiles at
[https://github.com/joshmanders](https://github.com/joshmanders) (personal)
and [https://github.com/aniftyco](https://github.com/aniftyco) (my company
org)

I'm building an application performance monitoring service on top of Google
Lighthouse you can see at [https://appmetrics.co](https://appmetrics.co)

I'm available for whatever you need. If I don't know it, I can pick up on it
quickly to get the job done.

Email me josh@joshmanders.com make sure to mention this thread.

------
lpolzer
SEEKING WORK * Germany, willing to relocate and travel, remote work preferred.
*

Technologies: Go, Python, Linux, AWS/Cloud. Everything web. Interested in Rust
and Terraform.

Feats: Former Amazon. 10+ years of industry experience. Self-starter.

Brief Résumé/CV: [http://lpolzer.com/](http://lpolzer.com/) \-- contact me for
my detailed CV.

Email: polzer@fastmail.com

Looking for remote contract or freelance work, but generally open to other
opportunities. Consulting and hands-on.

I specialize in backend and scripting work, and have worked on a wide variety
of projects over a span of more than 15 years. I can ramp up to new tech and
environments quickly. My last gig was as a software engineer at Amazon
Vancouver for 20 months. I speak German and English and a tiny bit of Chinese.
I communicate regularly and precisely and can also talk to clients to refine
requirements. Honest and fair.

"We were working on a tight deadline for an accelerator program and he did an
excellent job of completing the prototype with enough time to make tweaks and
launch before submission. [Leslie] was wonderful to work with: a great
listener and understood my vision for the product; he put together exactly
what I was looking for despite starting with just a vague idea and several
basic sketches. I have a consulting/VC background that lacks in technical
experience so I relied on him heavily to make several choices, and he was
decisive and worked confidently despite the ambiguity. I would love to work
with him again in the future!"

Thanks for reading! Looking forward to hearing about your project.

------
timqian
SEEKING WORK | Remote

Full-stack developer who is able to build MVP fast and contribute to
complicated codebases. Open source activist.

GitHub: [https://github.com/timqian](https://github.com/timqian)

Website: [https://timqian.com](https://timqian.com)

Teck Stack

\- Backend: Node.js; Express; AWS lambda; serverless; GraphQL; RabbitMQ

\- Database: DynamoDB; MongoDB; Postgres; SQLite; AWS RDS; Redis

\- Frontend: react.js; SASS/CSS; d3.js

\- Chrome Extension: react.js; SASS/CSS

Projects

\-
[chart.xkcd]([https://github.com/timqian/chart.xkcd](https://github.com/timqian/chart.xkcd))

    
    
      xkcd styled chart lib.
      100k+ downloads, 5k+ stars on GitHub
      Built with d3.js
    

\- [tomato-pie]([https://github.com/t9tio/tomato-
pie](https://github.com/t9tio/tomato-pie))

    
    
      A new UI for Pomodoro Technique. Schedule your time directly with a clock.
      1k+ active users
      Built with pure HTML, CSS, JS
    

\- [repo-analytics]([https://github.com/repo-analytics/repo-
analytics.github.io](https://github.com/repo-analytics/repo-
analytics.github.io))

    
    
      Thorough analytics for your GitHub repos.
      400+ users
      Frontend: React.js; backend: node.js, AWS lambda, dynamodb
    

Rate: $50/hour

Email: timqian@t9t.io

------
adefemi171
SEEKING WORK - Anywhere - REMOTE ONLY, TRAVEL OK

I am Adefemi Micheal Afuwape by name, pursuing a bachelor’s degree in Computer
Science from University of Ibadan, Ibadan, Nigeria. I’m a person who thrives
in a fast-paced environment so right now I’m looking for an opportunity to
apply my technical experience and my creative problem solving skills at a
technological division of a company

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1K6Dv3sd5lGf7OeY3prjg9lOctM](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1K6Dv3sd5lGf7OeY3prjg9lOctM)
| [https://www.linkedin.com/in/afuwape-adefemi-
micheal/|](https://www.linkedin.com/in/afuwape-adefemi-micheal/|)
[https://github.com/adefemi171/|](https://github.com/adefemi171/|)
[https://medium.com/@adefemi171](https://medium.com/@adefemi171)

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, MySQL, Terraform, k8s, Docker, AWS, GCP,
AZURE, Ansible, Gilab, Jenkins(more in Resume)

Email: Adefemi171@gmail.com

------
micheda
SEEKING WORK | Munich, Germany | REMOTE OK / TRAVEL OK

Email: michele.dallachiesa@sigforge.com LinkedIn:
www.linkedin.com/in/dallachiesa

With over five years of experience in the industry as team lead, founder, and
CTO, combined with a solid foundation in modeling and querying spatial,
sequential, and graph data obtained during my doctoral research, I can help
you define, lead, and execute data science and engineering projects in IoT,
robotics, mobility analytics, location intelligence, user profiling, and
customer journey analytics.

Technologies:

* Data Science and Machine Learning: machine learning and data mining algorithms, experience with Scikit-learn, TensorFlow, Seaborn, Pandas, NumPy, Joblib, Jupyter Lab.

* Data Engineering: static and streaming data processing, experience with Cassandra, PostgreSQL, Parquet, HDFS, Hadoop, Spark, Apache Airflow, Celery, Fabric, Docker, Flask.

* Location Intelligence: indoor and outdoor localization methods, cellular network data analytics, urban traffic modeling and optimization, experience with SUMO (Simulation of Urban MObility).

* AWS services: EMR, S3, Lambda, CloudWatch.

* Programming languages: Python, Java/Scala, C/C++.

* Graph Mining: Neo4J, NetworkX.

------
adamqureshi
SEEKING FREELANCER.

Location: USA.

Remote: ok

I need a blogger / writer, to write about all thats going on with the EV
market , especially TESLA and the used Tesla market. Topics include writing
about AUTOPILOT. Software updates / hardware updates etc..small start up,
budget is low but we can work with you. $20-$30 a blog post. Goal is to get
more traffic to our site. 1099. NOT A FULL TIME GIG. We are based in NYC.
contact me: adamqureshi at gmail.com

------
hoversperc
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE ONLY | Anywhere

I am a Full Stack web developer, specializing in React, Node and WordPress
CMS. Helping individuals and small businesses achieve high-quality websites
and exceptional user experience.

My skillsets are

1\. React.js 2\. Node.js 3\. Express.js 4\. PostgreSQL 5\. MongoDB 6\.
Bootstrap 7\. RESTful API 8\. Mobile-First, Responsive Design 9\. Cross
Browser Testing & Debugging

Languages I'm proficient in are HTML5, CSS3, Javascript, Python, SQL.

I also work with

\- WordPress CMS \- WordPress Builder like Divi and Elementor \- Custom Theme
Development.

For further info, check the following links.

* My [Portfolio]([https://amit-ghosh.com/portfolio](https://amit-ghosh.com/portfolio)) * My [GitHub]([https://github.com/maverickamit](https://github.com/maverickamit))

If you're interested, please drop an email. Email: amitdgpghosh@gmail.com

I am available full time, so I can get your job done as soon as possible. My
rates are affordable, around $50/hr but I am willing to agree upon a rate that
makes us both happy. I am available for both short term and long term
projects.

------
morenoh149
SEEKING WORK | New York, NY nyc | Remote or onsite in NYC Software Engineer
experienced building Tech companies. Proven track record as a technical
contributor, agile project manager and managing outsourced teams.

Have worked at Startups and large companies. Comfortable eliciting
requirements, writing specs and developing the solution on time⏱⏱⏱⏱⏱. Have
worked fullstack, mobile, devops, conversion funnel optimization and machine
learning. Developed software used by thousands of paying customers Javascript
(React Native, Node.js) Python (Django, tensorflow, ml-engine) Ruby on Rails,
Android Java, iOS apps, Go, SQL (mysql, redshift, postgres), experienced
translating high level requirements into data models (information systems)
OLTP and OLAP variants, have developed ETLs using aws glue and ec2 running
python, have web scraped with scrapy and proxies on scrapinghub, and cloud
(AWS, GCP, Heroku, Docker). Industries: Foodservice, Clover POS, Healthtech
(HIPAA), Fintech ¥¥¥¥, ECommerce

morenoh149@gmail.com

[https://harrymoreno.com/hire-me](https://harrymoreno.com/hire-me)

------
oldboyFX
SEEKING WORK | Central Europe | Remote two-person web development team, also
hireable individually

My partner and I have extensive experience in architecting, building, and
managing large custom-made web applications.

Recent projects: [https://codetree.co/case-studies](https://codetree.co/case-
studies)

Throughout the last decade we built Airbnb-like platforms, music streaming
apps, healthcare/finance/construction apps, real-time GPS vehicle tracking
suites, worked on core systems of big data platforms (millions of daily
transactions) and more.

We mostly collaborate with companies, but also have a lot of positive
experiences assuming CTO-for-hire roles to work with non-technical founders.

I specialize in front-end, but also do back-end(node) and UX design
(JS/TypeScript/Babel, React, Webpack, GraphQL, ESLint, CSS etc.).

My partner specializes in back-end, DevOps, system administration (Ruby on
Rails, Java, PostgreSQL, Elastic, Docker, AWS, etc.), and also does light
front-end work.

Read more: [https://codetree.co/](https://codetree.co/)

Get in touch: ivor@codetree.co

------
kareemm
SEEKING WORK | Remote Only (located in Atlantic Timezone, ET+1)

Full stack Rails developer with tons of product management experience.

My sweet spot is helping founders with deep domain experience who are funded
and need to build a v1. B2B SaaS is my specialty.

I've worked with the CEOs of Predictable Revenue and Headphones.com, and
brands like ESPN.

A recent success includes working with a client CEO to take his idea from
napkin to $130M in revenue.

I’ve been building and shipping software professionally for 18 years, on Rails
for 11, and consulting remotely for 10+. Clients like my approach because it's
pragmatic, thoughtful, and focused on business growth: I've run three B2B SaaS
businesses (and sold two of them). I see technology as a leveraged tool for
growing a business, not an end in itself.

Looking for projects that are ready to start soon. Ideal project is B2B SaaS
with a budget of US$20k+.

\-------------------------------

\- Product Management (customer interviews, product strategy, prioritization,
speccing, working with dev to ship, reporting on success, conversion review)

\- Ruby on Rails

\- Javascript, jQuery \- HTML/CSS, SASS

\- MySQL, Postgres

\- Web APIs (in particular I've worked with GitHub, Stripe, Slack, and
Intercom in depth)

Email: hn@reemer.com

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed $9K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[https://breue.com/](https://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

------
givan
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Based in Eastern Europe

I’m a full stack developer focused on PHP 7 and Javascript with more than a
decade of experience.

Knows the ins and outs of web development from high performance server side
code to clean and modern frontend development.

I believe in open source and love to build and contribute to open source
libraries.

My most popular open source project
[http://www.vvveb.com/vvvebjs/editor.html](http://www.vvveb.com/vvvebjs/editor.html)
a drag and drop website builder javascript library
[https://github.com/givanz/VvvebJs](https://github.com/givanz/VvvebJs)

Github [https://github.com/givanz/](https://github.com/givanz/)

Linkedin [https://www.linkedin.com/in/givan-
ziadin-64233816a/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/givan-ziadin-64233816a/)

Technologies:

\- PHP, MySQL, Javascript (ES5, ES6+), Wordpress, Laravel, Bootstrap 4,
Ecommerce, Linux, jQuery, Git etc

I can be reached at: givanz at gmail dot com

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a full-stack developer with 18 years experience. My specialties are Rails,
Postgres and Chef/AWS. I'm also very comfortable in Javascript, Python, C,
Java, and a few other things. I've done a bit of paid work in Rust and Elixir
and would be happy to do more.

I am reliable, easy to work with, quick to turn things around, and a good
communicator. I can work solo or on a team, either as lead or a team member. I
value client satisfaction as highly as technical excellence.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[https://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](https://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays](https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/active_model_serializers_pg](https://github.com/pjungwir/active_model_serializers_pg)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
r6203
SEEKING WORK | Germany, Remote | TypeScript / JavaScript / React / Node.js /
Python / Go

Finally, a Developer Who Cares About Your Clients

Look... I know how frustrating it is to find someone who cares about your
business and your clients. Yes, that's right, caring about your clients
because... to be honest, your main goal is to make your clients happy so that
they eagerly throw money at you, isn't it?

This is what I can help you with.

I create state-of-the-art web apps that make your clients (and your) life
easier, helping you taking your business to the next level

* MVP (minimum viable product) apps: Throw your ideas at me and I build you a mvp version of your app in almost no time.

* Transforming your existing app/website into a state-of-the-art solution: You've already got an app or website but want to get it rebuild with a modern tech stack or a new UX? I will take your app to the next level and make it a joy to use.

Sounds like something you want to get done?

Email me and at least let's chat about it...

Email: hello@robinaltay.dev

Website: [https://robinaltay.dev](https://robinaltay.dev)

------
buckatwork
SEEKING WORK - Remote or New York City

Adaptable web technologist. Maker before planner. Trusted advisor.

I can bring 15 years of software experience (10 in the Bay Area) to help get
your products in front of customers. Where I best support is in a role with
tight communication loops with low management overhead. I've worked on
products with millions of visitors, as well as helped get startups off the
ground by being a contributor as well as a listener and faciliator of good
practices such as training, retrospectives, and recruiting. I'm pretty good at
breaking big things into small things and keeping the flow going. I'm seasoned
as a full-time remote teammate who overcommunicates.

My technical expertise is steeped in web technologies, particularly React and
its associated tools. For a client I created Universal Redux
([https://github.com/bdefore/universal-
redux](https://github.com/bdefore/universal-redux)), a precursor to Create
React App, helped make it the base of their projects and then managed its
journey to an open source release. I'm up to date and versed in the ins and
outs of hooks, TypeScript, Electron, and Gatsby. I can help kickstart (or
contribute to) solid integration tests and build tools. I can be very
autonomous, and am a not-so-bad generalist when I need to be, capable of
supporting across the stack. As an example, I have recently
developed/designed/managed a popular site entirely independently: ProtonDB
([https://www.protondb.com](https://www.protondb.com)). The site reached HN as
a #1 post, receives > 150k MAU and growing, and requires only minimal upkeep
and expense.

My rate is $140/hour. Let me know if you think we'd be a good fit! You can
reach me at buckatwork [at] gmail.com

------
davidmott
SEEKING WORK, worldwide. Full Stack Developer here (Development & Design)
providing iOS/Android apps, Websites, Mobile/Web Games and more @
davidmott.com

Hi HN!

I am currently open for projects.

What do i do? I'm a Web/Mobile/Desktop developer and designer proficient in
both development and design across multiple platforms including: websites, iOS
applications, Android applications, web apps and desktop apps.

About me: I'm a Developer/Designer based in London (UK) who spends his time
building products for entrepreneurs and businesses worldwide. These products
include iOS and Android Apps, Websites and Mobile/Web Games. I have produced
platforms for a variety of industries such as: Gambling, Social media, Fashion
and more. I also, on occasion, teach and currently host a free coding class a
couple times throughout the year.

Portfolio: [https://www.davidmott.com/](https://www.davidmott.com/)

Youtube:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgdwsX9k3gNNjl0dBx6synA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgdwsX9k3gNNjl0dBx6synA)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/david-
mott-854772199/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/david-mott-854772199/)

For any enquiries you're welcome to reach out to me via Skype/Mobile/Email
which can be found through my personal website, or by booking meetings in
London. If you require an NDA before chatting kindly let me know. I also offer
numerous discounts including projects that require more than 1 platform (ie, a
website and mobile app build).

If you've made it down to here, thanks for reading!

------
tfe
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area on-site (remote is fine too)

Generally available for freelance web app engineering work. I've been working
with Rails and JS for ~10 years now, at all points up and down the stack.
Everything from performance work on existing code to bringing up a full-
fledged product from wireframes. I’ve also been doing some Swift lately.

In the past, I've worked with companies like CircleCI, Remind, Leap Motion,
Anki, Rocket Fuel, and TaskRabbit. Before that, I had two startups of my own.
In my spare time, I fly airplanes.

Available starting in February.

Links:

[http://toddeichel.com/hire-me/](http://toddeichel.com/hire-me/)

[http://www.github.com/tfe](http://www.github.com/tfe)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel](http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe](http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe)

Contact: todd@toddeichel.com

------
GauntletWizard
Seeking Work | Seattle or Remote.

I am a Site Reliability Engineer, Google Style, with experience at both large
and small organizations. I've been using Kubernetes since the very beginning,
been actively working at scale, and worked across the stack and with diverse
technologies. I'm looking to help small dev teams increase their velocity by
implementing best-practices of CI/CD, Kubernetes Deployments, and effective
Monitoring frameworks.

I'm available for consulting on your initial setup, for fixing your build, as
well as on retainer for operational Oncall.

My resume:
[https://resume.gauntletwizard.net/ThomasHahnResume.pdf](https://resume.gauntletwizard.net/ThomasHahnResume.pdf)

My LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomas-
hahn-3344ba3/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomas-hahn-3344ba3/)

My Github:
[https://github.com/GauntletWizard](https://github.com/GauntletWizard)

------
saelamin
\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

SEEKING WORK | Atlanta, GA USA | Remote or Onsite

Full stack developer and designer. 15 years total programming experience, 10+
years building for the web, 5 years technology and strategy consulting. I
provide full service software development and combine strategy, technology,
and design to solve complex business challenges. Extensive experience taking
projects from concept all the way through launch and have worked with clients
of all sizes, from individuals and startups to multinational enterprise
companies.

\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

\- PHP, Laravel

\- Javascript, ES6

\- React, jQuery

\- HTML/CSS, SASS, LESS

\- MySQL, AWS, Linux

\- Web APIs, RESTful APIs

\- WordPress, Elasticsearch, Algolia

\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Portfolio: [http://23andwalnut.com](http://23andwalnut.com)

Previous Projects: [http://duetapp.com](http://duetapp.com),
[http://lucidindex.com](http://lucidindex.com),
[http://greatbighelp.com](http://greatbighelp.com),
[http://theanchorapp.com](http://theanchorapp.com),
[http://getsoloapp.com](http://getsoloapp.com), see portfolio for more
projects and case studies.

Email: projects [at] 23andwalnut.com

\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

------
joseph
SEEKING WORK | Remote

I have 15 years professional experience in systems engineering and
infrastructure development.

I've helped companies get their affairs in order in the cloud, going from AWS
accounts with ad-hoc management to well-oiled machines with change management,
accountability, and an audit trail.

I've implemented monitoring systems that took companies from losing money to
millions in profits, thanks to automated discovery and no more missing of
important alerts.

I'm well versed in containers, Kubernetes, infrastructure as code, and CI/CD.
My primary languages for development are Go and Python.

I can be reached at joseph at cloudboss.co.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rjosephwright/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rjosephwright/)
GitHub: [http://github.com/cloudboss](http://github.com/cloudboss) and
[http://github.com/rjosephwright](http://github.com/rjosephwright)

------
robomex
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, IL - Remote

Skills:

– iOS & iPadOS Swift Development

– Augmented Reality Development (ARKit, SceneKit, RealityKit, Metal, Vision,
Lens Studio)

– Growth

I specialize in developing augmented reality iOS apps. Several of my apps were
handpicked and featured worldwide by Apple. The last AR startup I consulted
for had their app demoed by Tim Cook on HBO's Axios show. I'm currently
developing an iOS open-source WebXR browser. I've built augmented reality,
social, gaming, messaging, lending, consumer, and location-based products. I
am a startup founder, native iOS developer, and growth/marketing expert.

Experience with: Swift, ARKit 3, Metal, RealityKit, iMessage extensions,
Firebase, Vision, AWS, Sketch, Wireframing, UX, and SQL

Website: [https://1984.dev](https://1984.dev)

Email: tony@1984.dev

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/)

Recent Clients: Mozilla, iScape, Hillside Software

If you have any questions: Shoot me a message & let's talk!

------
jasey
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote, Sydney, Australia, Asia or close by Technolgoies: Fullstack
Web (C#.net, PHP, Golang), Mobile (Swift on iOS & Android), AWS cloud

    
    
       Resume: http://mindfsck.net/resume/cv_jason_whatson.pdf
       Linked in: http://au.linkedin.com/pub/jason-whatson/31/402/baa
    
       - Over 10 years software development experience in Fullstack Web dev & Mobile
       - Last 2 full time roles where as Senior Developer at multinational companies
       - Latest project completeted in Aug/2019 for national TV campaign - https://www.thegreatrecamp.com
       - Mobile app with over 100k downloads rated 4.5 stars on iOS & Android

Contact: [http://mindfsck.net/contact/](http://mindfsck.net/contact/)

Aditional Keywords: Java, Postgresql, MySQL, Microsoft SQL, GIT, Linux,
ReactJS, Angular.js, Serverless, Lambda, S3, SES, SNS, Cloudfront, RDS,
Wordpress

------
greplogic
SEEKING WORK | Full Stack Engineer JS & Python | San Francisco or remote

\--------------------

Experienced full-stack JS engineer with a background from both large and small
companies. I've worked on web apps, apis, productivity scripts, browser
extensions, etc. I also have experience with Python and contribute to open
source.

I have some spare cycles currently and prefer part-time and/or short-term
engagements from architectural review consultations to MVP delivery or
anything in-between, but open to longer commitments should an opportunity make
sense.

\--------------------

Sample project: [https://wordsearchnext.com](https://wordsearchnext.com)

Currently working on sc10n: [https://sc10n.com](https://sc10n.com) (Ask for an
invite!) - alpha release soon

\--------------------

Technologies:

\- React.js, Next.js, Marko.js, TypeScript, Node.js, Express, Postgres/MySQL,
Redis, HTML, CSS (& preprocessors), most of the JS toolchain, Python and some
operations (primarily DigitalOcean)

\--------------------

Contact (please mention this thread):

\- email: collin [at] collinwu.com

------
pixoff
SEEKING WORK | Uzice & Belgrade (Serbia, SE Europe, UTC+1/CET time zone) |
REMOTE Five person team (and a group of friends) of developers and a designer.
36 years combined experience in web design and development. Started as
individuals/freelancers ended as team and going strong for the past 5-6 years.
We also work with our network of contractors/freelancers when the job requires
scaling up. Specialized in:

• Designing and developing CMS based websites, SPAs, MVPs, Hybrid mobile apps
(iOS & Android).

• Working as an outsourced front-end team for enterprise, e-government and
SaaS web apps. In-house PM.

• Design, development, hosting, optimization and maintenance of WordPress
based websites.

Tech stack used:

• HTML5, CSS/SCSS, PHP,

• JavaScript, TypeScript, jQuery, VueJS, Angular, React, React Native, Node,
Ionic,

• MySQL, SQLite, GraphQL

• Adobe suite, Sketch, Adobe XD, Figma, Zeplin, Invision;

Rate: Either fixed per project or $50-$85/hour (based on project type);

Website: [https://pixoff.co](https://pixoff.co) (hint: click the "turn-on"
button)

Email: hello@pixoff.co

------
jeswin
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I have nearly twenty years of experience, and along the way have helped more
than twenty companies (large and small) build products and grow their teams.

I can help with a) Application architecture, b) Building a team in India, c)
Reviews and Quality Control, d) Set up development processes, e) Pre-sales and
Sales.

I am fairly hands on when it comes to writing code. Recent projects have been
on: C# and .Net, Asp.Net MVC, Sql Server/Oracle/Postgres, Kafka, Cassandra,
TypeScript, and plenty of React. I've previously worked with Python, Scala and
Java.

Some of my work is on GitHub. Here's one using TypeScript:
[https://github.com/jeswin/basho](https://github.com/jeswin/basho)

I occasionally write on Medium:
[https://medium.com/@jeswin](https://medium.com/@jeswin)

Resume is available on request. My email is listed on my profile.

My hourly rate is $120/hr. I'm based out of Bangalore, but can travel for
short durations.

------
moshloop
SEEKING FREELANCER | flanksource | SRE | REMOTE first

flanksource is a niche consultancy focusing exclusively on Kubernetes and the
Cloud Native ecosystem. We help companies navigate the CNCF landscape by
evaluating and integrating technology into an infrastructure continuous
delivery pipeline, tailored to each customer's particular environment and
stack.

We are looking for thinkers with a bias for action, who love the Kubernetes
community as much as we do.

Benefits:

\- Remote first culture - work from anywhere in the world

\- Flexible working hours - Choose both when and how much you work, we
accommodate full-time employees/contractors, part-timers and weekend warriors

\- Paid contribution to open-source projects in and around the kubernetes eco-
system

\- Annual development budget to spend on conferences, books, courses, etc..

Apply here: [https://careers.flanksource.com/o/kubernetes-site-
reliabilit...](https://careers.flanksource.com/o/kubernetes-site-reliability-
engineer/c/new) or DM moshloop on the Kubernetes Slack

~~~
dwayneanderson
Check out Digitalogy.co if you are looking for a freelancer.

------
maury91
SEEKING WORK | Italy | REMOTE Location: Cagliari, Italy 7+ years of experience
as a full-stack engineer, I worked as an employee in companies from start-up
to FAANG.

Seeking side jobs to bootstrap a future web agency. I work with my wife that
is a UI/UX designer.

Skills: Ecmascript, React, Gatsby, Next.js, Node.js, Postgres, Scala,
Cordova/Ionic, SASS/Less, GraphQL/RESTful. UI/UX Design, Logo creation.

I can pickup also jobs slightly outside my skill range if I feel confident
that I can learn the skill and to the job in a reasonable time (price will be
based only on time to do the job, learning the skill is on me)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mauriziocarboni/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mauriziocarboni/)
Github (I don't contribute much to public projects):
[https://github.com/maury91/](https://github.com/maury91/) Email: maury91 [at]
gmail

------
gremlinsinc
Seeking Work | Southern Utah | Remote Only

Technologies:

    
    
      - DBS: Postgres, MySQL, faunadb, mongodb
      - languages (ranked by familiarity): PHP, Javascript, Ruby, Python, Elixir, Rust, Golang (Would love to work w/ go/rust more)
      - Backend Frameworks (ranked ^): Laravel, Rails, Express/Node.js
      - Frontend Frameworks (ranked ^): Vue, React, Svelte, Angular
      - CSS: Tailwind, Bootstrap, Bulma
      - Mobile: Quasar / Ionic Framework / React Native
      - API's: AWS, Rekog, Polly, Fedex, UPS, Craigslist Bulk Posting, Amazon Product API, Twitter, Facebook, Reddit, Clockify, etc...
      - AI/ML: Rekog, Polly, python/NLTK == created image classification to search emails by images in ads.
      - Cloud: Aws/Azure/GCP. Learning Kubernetes/terraform. 
      - Serverless: Some small projects, looking to use more in the future.
      - Business: Scrum, Agile, Kanban, Jira, Accelerator (Boom Startup)
    

Resume: [https://patrickcurl.com/resume](https://patrickcurl.com/resume)

email: patrickwcurl (at) gmail.com

Currently working on an open source (soon to be released) SaaS boostrapper w/
teams|plans|projects built using laravel+vue+inertiajs+tailwindcss.

Recent projects include ml/classifications of emails using text/images from
the email along with polly, nltk, and rekog api's. Also worked on a reddit
clone that's launching soon for a client.

I've been working in php/laravel since 2013 and have a number of published
articles on laravel, linux, vue, etc... at
[https://medium.com/@patrickcurl](https://medium.com/@patrickcurl)

Looking for consulting and development gigs.

Rate: $90/hour | $3.4k/wk(bi-weekly) | $13k/month (bi-weekly).

------
robyates
SEEKING WORK | Boston / Cambridge, MA; New York, NY; Washington D.C. | Either
REMOTE or TRAVEL is OK

Technologies: Java, C++, C#, Ruby on Rails, some Python and R

Website: [http://www.robertjyates.com](http://www.robertjyates.com) Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1nhS6mg8Y5Icoo99QxMnNFoHfvy...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1nhS6mg8Y5Icoo99QxMnNFoHfvyXomm8a)

Email: rjyTwoNineEightFive at gmail dot com Replace "Two" with "2", "Five"
with "5", and the other number text with their digit equivalents

Completed Masters in Computer Science from Stanford where I concentrated in
artificial intelligence (AI). Coursework in statistical aspects of data
mining, machine learning, multi-agent systems, social and information network
analysis, general game playing. More than 5 years of full-time work
experience, over 2 years of internship experience.

------
stevesunderland
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Based in Los Angeles / Designer + Developer

I have 15 years of experience as a graphic designer and web developer. I
create websites, brand identities and marketing material for a variety of
companies including startups, agencies and non-profit organizations. In
addition to my design skills, I have thorough knowledge of full-stack web
development.

DESIGN: websites, mobile apps, logos, banner ads, marketing material,
advertising, billboards, trade show displays, packaging, 3D modeling, photo
retouching

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, Node, PHP, Python,
Django, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Bootstrap, Foundation, REST APIs, Wordpress, Git,
Webpack, Grunt/Gulp, <3 Static Site Generators

PORTFOLIO: [https://sunderland.studio](https://sunderland.studio)

LINKEDIN:
[http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland](http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland)

CONTACT: stevesunderland[at]gmail.com

------
reubano
SEEKING WORK | Peoria, IL | Remote

Hi HN. We're Nerevu Group, a distributed team of data gurus that specialize in
creating interactive data driven dashboards.

We excel at integrating with and developing backend APIs, customizing open
data platforms, creating sleek visualizations, and automating marketing
analytics reports.

Contact me at rcummings at nerevu dot com

Our tools:

* Languages (Python, Coffeescript/JavaScript, HTML5, CSS3)

* Frameworks (Flask, Mithril.js, Node.js, Express, CKAN, ERPNext)

* Libaries (Brunch, D3, Leaflet, KeystoneJS, SQLAlchemy)

* DB (PostgreSQL, SQLite, Memcache, Redis, MongoDB)

More info:

* [https://www.nerevu.com](https://www.nerevu.com)

* [https://www.nerevu.com/blog/category/Case+Studies](https://www.nerevu.com/blog/category/Case+Studies)

* [https://www.nerevu.com/services](https://www.nerevu.com/services)

* [https://github.com/nerevu](https://github.com/nerevu)

------
BenoitP
SEEKING WORK | Paris, France | Remote

\---------------------------

Machine learning engineer, specialized in Explainable AI / ML Recent
Highlights:

* Implementation in Spark/Scala of treeinterpreter, currently used in production

* Participation to the FICO-Google Explainable Machine Learning Challenge

* Intuitive, visual data/signal explorer (work in progress, partial view at [http://explicable.ml](http://explicable.ml) (the 3D view))

\---------------------------

Tech: SHAP, RuleFit, Random Forest, Word2Vec, PCA, t-SNE, LSH, ROC, Scikit-
Learn, Spark, Weka, Databricks, BigQuery, Hive, Postgres, MySQL, Oracle, AWS,
Linux, Maven, Git, Java, Scala, Python, CAML, Elm, Javascript, Spring,
Primefaces, d3.js

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/benoitparis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/benoitparis/)

Github: [https://github.com/benoitparis/](https://github.com/benoitparis/)

Email: benoit@explicable.ml

------
embrangler
SEEKING WORK Location: Boulder/Denver, Colorado (CO), USA and San Francisco
Bay Area, California (CA)

Remote: yes

Technologies: JavaScript (React, Native, Vue, NodeJS), GraphQL, python
(Django, Flask, AppEngine)

Résumé/CV: [https://www.uplift.ltd](https://www.uplift.ltd)

Email: hn@uplift.ltd

\---------------

We are product-minded engineers. Build full-stack sites or native-mobile apps
and take them to market.

Marius & Paul are engineers turned freelancers who started Uplift to build
amazing software and solve complex problems.

As experienced consultants and former founders, we understand tech companies.
Running a business is hard. You have to wear many hats. Let us wear the ones
we're great at!

We specialize in React, React Native, GraphQL and Django/python.

We’ve worked with companies like Credit Karma, ClearCare, NerdWallet, MIT,
Humble Bundle (W11), FlightCar (W13), Mozilla and more.

For more details, previous work, testimonials, please visit:
[https://www.uplift.ltd](https://www.uplift.ltd)

------
hostedmetrics
SEEKING WORK / Remote only / United States (Puerto Rico, GMT-4)

I offer two services:

1) Design and implement data processing systems.

2) Data analytics and business intelligence to measure and improve the
business performance of growing products.

I will instrument your software to produce the necessary metrics, measure
conversion rates, set up insightful dashboards, and best of all: optimize and
grow! Both now and down the road.

Email: heliodor [ a@t ) [ hostedmetrics ) d-o-t c-o-m

About me: My passion for metrics and data analytics goes more than nine years,
when I joined as one of the first handful of engineers on the Data Analytics
team at Squarespace. More recently, I have designed and implemented the
systems to perform traffic, conversion, and profit analysis for an affiliate
marketing company.

A few keywords for people using search: business intelligence, data analytics,
data warehousing, ETL, data visualization, reporting, time series, Django,
InfluxDB, Prometheus, Graphite, Grafana, Segment, RedShift, TimescaleDB.

------
michallech
SEEKING WORK | Poland | Remote (EST/PST timezones OK)

\---------------------------

Technologies:

    
    
      * Python, Django, DRF
    
      * AngularJS, React+Redux, React Native, Vue.js
    
      * AWS, Docker, Kubernetes
    
    

Résumé/CV: [https://michallech.info/static/Michal-Lech-
Resume.pdf](https://michallech.info/static/Michal-Lech-Resume.pdf)

Email: michal [AT] michallech.info

Website: [https://michallech.info](https://michallech.info)

==============================

I am Full Stack Developer with 8+ years of commercial experience in
prototyping, MVP, backend and frontend development as well as maintenance and
DevOps. Good communication skills, passionate about programming, self starter,
OK with freelance/consulting as well as full time work. [Dec 2019]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/edit?id=21693824](https://news.ycombinator.com/edit?id=21693824)

------
edanm
SEEKING WORK | Remote (based in Tel Aviv) I'm the owner of a boutique Data
Engineering shop called Hipposys (www.hipposys.com). We specialize in Python-
based data engineering projects, and bring more than 15 years of professional
experience in software engineering. Today, our core specialties are: \-- Big
Data - PySpark, Hadoop and the surrounding ecosystem.

\-- Data Pipelines / ETLs / Data Warehousing - utilizing Airflow and working
with a variety of SQL databases.

\-- AWS/Cloud - Many years of using various AWS services.

We've worked with companies around the world, in education, healthcare, cyber
security, factory automation, video processing, etc.

We have dozens of years of experience in a lot of different fields, including
a specialization in web applications for many years which comes in handy
fairly often in otherwise data-centric projects.

If you have any data engineering needs, please reach out to me at
edan@hipposys.com, and we can see if we are a good fit!

------
heiki
SEEKING WORK | Europe, Zürich | Remote | Product Engineer

I am a product manager with a deep learning research background and previous
technical experience in building React webapps and React Native mobile
applications.

Ideally, I am looking for clients with short-term projects, where I could
contribute straight away. I have previously exited one company and have deep
market know-how in developer tools, ML tools, proptech and consumer mobile
apps. Happy to help companies with both development but also product roadmaps,
customer research, testing mocks and other PM related tasks.

Technologies: Javascript, Node, Typescript, React, React Native, Obj C, Swift,
iOS, Python, PyTorch, Golang, Google Cloud, AWS, Docker.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/heikir/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/heikir/)

Personal website: [https://heikir.com/](https://heikir.com/)

------
sinisamikulic
SEEKING WORK | EU | Remote only

Frontend engineer and web consultant with 8 years of experience in highly
successful and fast-growing startups across San Francisco and Berlin. My
strengths are in UI/UX product development and frontend infrastructure.
Looking for remote full/part time engagement to help build your product.

\---

Recent projects: [https://sinisamikulic.com/case-
studies](https://sinisamikulic.com/case-studies)

Technologies I use: JavaScript (React, Redux, TypeScript, Node.js, Webpack),
GraphQL, Ruby/Rails

Website: [https://sinisamikulic.com/](https://sinisamikulic.com/)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sinisamikulic](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sinisamikulic)

Email: contact@sinisamikulic.com

\---

Sample project I co-founded — [https://movieo.me/](https://movieo.me/)

------
tasubotadas
SEEKING WORK | Remote | Europe, Vienna | Technical Lead in Machine Learning |
20 hours/week

I am a technical lead with experience (10y+) in building APIs, Full-Stack
systems, and ML/DL solutions. To mention a few, my teams and I have designed
systems to process 100s of TB of data, deployed conversational (speech)
agents, and I have coached junior developers to build OCR and Speech
Recognition systems. I've hired and managed developers introduced them to TDD
and CI concepts.

Ideally, I am looking for clients with projects that need to do some data
crunching. I love working with startups as I used to run one.

Technologies: Python, PyTorch, Keras, PyMC, Pandas, Java, Spring Boot, Rust,
Google Cloud, Azure, Docker, Kubernetes, Spark, Ansible

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tadassubonis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tadassubonis/)

Email: tadas dot subonis at gmail dot com

Hourly Rate: 120€/h

------
blaisehorvath
SEEKING WORK | EU | Remote web development team, also hireable individually

We are a small group of experienced web consultants.

We design, build and ship modern web applications, PWAs and mobile
applications. We can also prototype hardware, and develop firmware.

Website: [https://emergence-engineering.com/](https://emergence-
engineering.com/)

Recent projects: We worked remotely for clients in the US and the UK.

CVs:

Viktor - [https://emergence-engineering.com/cv/viktor](https://emergence-
engineering.com/cv/viktor) (fullstack js, electrical engineering)

Balázs - [https://emergence-engineering.com/cv/balazs](https://emergence-
engineering.com/cv/balazs) (fullstack js, microservices, go)

Availability: Both of us are immediately available for full/part time
contracts.

Two juniors and a mid level guy is also available.

Contact: balazs.horvath@emergence-engineering.com

------
adamst85
SEEKING WORK | Brisbane Australia | Remote

\-----------------------------------

Looking for remote contract or freelance work but may be open to other
opportunities. Backend developer specialising in authentication, API's and
automation and have worked in of the span of 10 years. I am a fast worker and
pride myself on getting it done to a high level of quality.

What can I do for you? Depending on your needs I can help automate tasks that
are slowing your company down. Help architect a system going forward that will
catapult your business to new heights or provide advice on inefficiencies
after analysis of your business situation.

\-----------------------------------

Other Projects:

JiraIssueLinkViewer - A Chrome plugin visualises linked issues using JQuery
and VivaGraphJS -
[https://github.com/adamstraube/JiraIssueLinkVisualiser](https://github.com/adamstraube/JiraIssueLinkVisualiser)
IOTDashboard - Receives data from IOT devices securely using OAuth2 using
Laravel (in progress) -
[https://github.com/adamstraube/iotDashboard](https://github.com/adamstraube/iotDashboard)
ContentSnag - Assists in managing communications and collect information from
clients (in progress) -
[https://www.contentsnag.com/](https://www.contentsnag.com/)

Technologies: PHP, Symfony, Laravel, VueJs, Phalcon, Javascript, jQuery,
Docker, Ansible, Python

\---------------------------------

Email: adam_straube[at]outlook.com

Blog: [https://adamstraube.github.io](https://adamstraube.github.io)

LinkedIn:
[https://au.linkedin.com/in/astraube](https://au.linkedin.com/in/astraube)

------
thejbo
SEEKING WORK | So.Cal/Remote (USA) | Cloud Operations Engineer / DevOps /
Systems Administrator

20 years professional experience - CloudOps, WebOps, DevOps, Web dev, and
Jack-of-all trades.

I've mostly worked with high-traffic Web sites: PHP-based primarily - most all
of it on AWS.

Extensive experience with Amazon Web Services, especially EC2 (ELB/ALB, AMI,
VPC, Auto-scaling), RDS, CodeDeploy, Route53, Certificate Manager . I have
plenty of exposure to most of the AWS services in some form though.

I have strong skills in:

* __Linux __: RedHat /CentOS/AmazonLiunx, Ubuntu, Gentoo, Alpine

* __Supporting Web platforms __(not necessarily developing): Apache, Nginx, PHP, Ruby-on-Rails, NodeJS

* __Database __: MySQL /MariaDB (stand-alone and RDS), PostgreSQL, Redis

* __Infrastructure as Code __: Puppet, Terraform, Packer

* __Monitoring and Alerting __: Zabbix, ELK stack, Grafana, Datadog.

I’m located in US Pacific Timezone and can work with anyone based in the US.

email: josh@cloudopsgroup.com

------
msonawane
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE (based in CHINA and INDIA)

I am 20 years Devops / system administrator practitioner designing and
building CI/CD pipeline, automation and configuration management having maged
team and infrastructure of upto 5000 servers. I move between CHINA and India
and prefer remote / contract work with face to face meetings if required.

some highlights / work done in past CI/CD pipeline development with Jenkins
and saltstack for mostly jvm and nodejs apps Elixir / Phoenix crm for supply
chain management with vehicle tracking module. xml data pipeline. golang about
80G xml files/day pumping data to mysql and solr Managed 4000+ servers for
(advertising industry) home grown python and cfengine. account management for
GE industrial systems (2000) perl script managing accounts in 10 different
domains( pre AD days, NT, Lotus Notes, Antivirus, Cisco and mainframe)

------
parasight
SEEKING WORK | Berlin, Germany | REMOTE, Worldwide | 20 hours/week

I am a backend/mobile software engineer with 20 years of experience working
for startups and enterprises.

I am seeking contract/freelance projects that allow me to work remotely with
flexible hours.

Technologies: C++, C, Make, CMake, Golang, Erlang, JavaScript (Node.js),
Java/Kotlin (Android), Android NDK, Objective-C/Swift (iOS), Linux, macOS,
AWS, network protocols

Keywords: Backend, Mobile, Desktop, Embedded Linux, Audio, Streaming, Multi-
platform

How can I help?

\- Help designing and implementing new features.

\- Find and fix difficult bugs.

\- Analyze and optimize performance issues.

\- Integrate testing frameworks and write tests.

\- Reduce the technical debt in your code.

\- Improve your build configuration.

GitHub: [https://github.com/polaris](https://github.com/polaris)

Stackoverflow:
[https://stackoverflow.com/users/218471](https://stackoverflow.com/users/218471)

Contact: hackphonic@gmail.com

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote or Europe preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

~~~
sickcodebruh
I might have something for you. Can you share a website or contact info?

~~~
Kliment
email me at my HN nickname at 0xfb.com. Sadly the SEO spammers mining HN are
so evil I can't post it in plaintext

------
bgrc
SEEKING WORK | Montreal, Canada | REMOTE

Current Technologies: Elixir/Phoenix, Javascript/Typescript, Electron.js,
React.js

Other Technologies: Ruby

Website: [http://briangracie.net](http://briangracie.net)

Email: contact(at)briangracie.net

Github: [https://github.com/bgracie](https://github.com/bgracie)

CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/brian-
gracie-23876197/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brian-gracie-23876197/)

I'm a full stack web developer with experience creating line-of-business
applications for a variety of clients, including an investment firm and
association of medical doctors. I enjoy working directly with product owners
and users and actively participating in the design process. I also have a keen
interest in functional programming techniques and languages.

------
snilsmitchell
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Barcelona) UI/UX Designer, 7 years’
experience, 45+ successful projects completed, clients in 15 countries

Portfolio: sebas.design

I design digital products for web, mobile, and tablet. Worked on projects for
Nokia, the United Nations, Conservation International, and Silicon Valley
startups. 1 work product acquired by National Geographic.

\-- Services --

* UI Design: I create quality, minimal designs in the latest styles.

* UX Design: Expert in usability best practices, designing, conducting, and analysing UX research.

* Design process management

* Tools: Sketch, Figma, Illustrator, InVision, Zeplin, Framer

* Excellent communicator, written and verbally. I listen well and try to accomplish exactly what you need.

* I’m also a front-end developer, but these days I only focus on design. My front-end knowledge helps me work more effectively with developers and ship great products faster.

\-- Availability --

Freelance and contract, up to 20 hours/week.

------
ifdattic
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2)

Building software applications is as much about coding as it is about
understanding and solving the actual business problems!

I'm a Zend & SensioLabs certified web developer / consultant with a focus on
solving business problems and adding value through product optimisation. This
can be done in many ways: creating a new application, suggesting an action
plan or architecture, optimizing current set-up / architecture / applications,
etc.

At the moment my technology focus is on PHP, Symfony, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL,
APIs, JavaScript, Vue, Node.js, and Docker. I also care a lot about security
(InfoSec), performance, quality, best practices & continuous learning. You can
contact me for projects at [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

Few of the problems I solved for my clients:

    
    
        * optimize infrastructure to reduce costs by $10000+ per year
        * custom applications for improving work flows (document 
          submission, sports coaching, inventory system, etc.)
        * teaching students how to create web applications
        * set up coding standards, testing practices,
          development environment, fix security vulnerabilities,
          document inner workings of an application
        * implement CAS authentication for Single Sign On (SSO)
        * implement direct file upload to AWS S3
        * implement secure file download from AWS S3
        * profile and optimize performance
    

Website: [http://www.ifdattic.com](http://www.ifdattic.com)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ifdattic](https://github.com/ifdattic)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ifdattic](https://twitter.com/ifdattic)

------
macando
SEEKING WORK | Sarajevo (Bosnia & Herzegovina, Central European Time) | Remote
3-person team of senior software engineers and designers here. We all have 10+
years of experience working for Fortune 500 companies and several acquired
startups. Comprehensive knowledge of:

• JavaScript/TypeScript, React, Redux, React Native, CSS, Node.js

• Clojure, Elixir

• PostgreSQL, MySQL

• Sketch, Adobe XD, Figma

What we can do for you:

• Design & Build an SPA/PWA/Mobile MVP on a solid foundation so it's smooth
sailing once your userbase starts to grow.

• Scale up a team that has an overflow of work or wants to add certain tech to
their stack.

• Revitalize an existing app. Solve design, scalability, stability and
performance issues.

• Consult on domain specific topics like banking, real-time trading, payment
processing and PCI DSS.

Sectors: FinTech, MedTech, EduTech, Social

Website: [https://go-stellar.com](https://go-stellar.com)

Email: hello@go-stellar.com

------
sphill201
SEEKING WORK | Berlin, Germany (GMT+1) | Remote or On-site possible in Berlin

Technlogies:

\- Web: Ruby, Rails, Sinatra, ReactJS, Node.js, PHP, jQuery \- Data: MySQL,
Postgres, MongoDB, Redis, Oracle \- Cloud: AWS, S3, SES, EC2, Elastic
Transcoder, EBS, Firebase, Docker, Apache, Nginx

Email: seanphillips [at] protonmail.com CV:
[https://standardresume.co/r/seanp](https://standardresume.co/r/seanp)

About: Experienced 10+ years, have worked at agencies and startups in roles
spanning from Developer to Head of Engineering (hiring and managing a team of
8 developers) and helping scale companies from the ground up. Have also worked
in larger organizations with 200+ employees and 500k+ active users, and have
worked on a number of projects dealing with technologies like mobile APIs and
streaming video.

------
servercobra
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE (travel possible) | Los Angeles, CA

I'm a freelance developer with 7 years of experience. I specialize in helping
early stage companies bring their ideas to life as new apps and websites.
Beyond creating a beautiful app with you, I'll make sure we're measuring the
right things so you can get the best outcomes. I build apps to allow quick
iteration and short feedback loops. My experience at startups has taught me
how to pick the right features to build and validate quickly, which saves you
money and time. I can help you integrate marketing, analytics, and sales to
get the most out of your creation. One of the first companies I worked with,
SwoopSrch, I helped take their rough idea of what they wanted to an MVP in a
weekend. Then I spent a year helping them iterate on the idea. I spent a few
years at Rackspace building massively scalable cloud infrastructure and making
open source contributions to OpenStack. Then, I started as the first engineer
at a startup, Triggr Health, building apps to help people in addiction
recovery and help with mental health issues. One of my freelance clients was
the University of Maryland, who I helped migrate some Flash apps to React and
handle some challenging performance issues. Another client is HealthJay, who I
helped to build an app to track seniors and detect falls. I built an Apple
Watch app for them, as well as a React Native app (which also detects falls),
a React back office app, and a Node backend. I've got experience with:

\- React Native \- React

\- iOS/Android native development

\- NodeJS

\- Javascript and Typescript

\- Python

\- Django

\- OpenStack, AWS, Ansible, DevOps

Website: [https://www.nang.io](https://www.nang.io)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/joshgachnang/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/joshgachnang/)

Email: josh@nang.io

------
thomashintz4
SEEKING WORK | San Francisco, CA | Remote

I've developed Javascript extensively for more than 15 years and implemented a
number of React apps. I've worked on web applications in a number of fields
and with an array of different technologies. I've developed for Zillow, Franz,
HotPads, and many startups. I've done full stack work and I know many
languages and technologies. More of my work here: [https://thomashintz.org/my-
work](https://thomashintz.org/my-work)

Unlike many others, I have product management and founder experience, which
helps ensure what we build meets your business goals. You can find out more
about me at [https://thomashintz.org](https://thomashintz.org)

------
147
SEEKING WORK | Remote

I'm a developer productivity engineer that enables small to medium sized
engineering teams to be more effective at delivering features. I embed myself
within your team to provide expertise, develop tools, or guide processes that
your team desperately needs be more productive. Examples of things I can help
you with are: building custom tooling (slack bots, integrations, etc),
assisting with continuous integration to continuous deployment, and anything
else that isn't core to your business. Small to medium sized engineering teams
hire me because at that team size it doesn't make sense for them to hire a
dedicated full time developer productivity engineer.

I'm available for remote, part time engagements on a monthly basis at a rate
of $4000 USD a month.

Email: christopher.d.bui@gmail.com

------
gargs
SEEKING WORK | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | Remote Only

Native iOS developer, experienced in refactoring old code as well as writing
in modern Swift. Previous experience includes senior positions at various
multinational companies, all of them with apps in top 5-15 of their respective
categories. Currently co-founder of a new parent-teen productivity app under
development. Up to date with core Apple frameworks like SwiftUI, and very
interested in building something on top of upcoming SDKs like CoreML and
ARKit.

I have been remote for 5+ years, and would prefer to stay so, but if there's
an amazing opportunity that requires a little bit of onsite time, I would be
glad to discuss!

Flexible about availability, timeline, schedule.

Email me -- saurabh@gargs.nl

Website: [https://www.gargs.nl](https://www.gargs.nl)

------
Tetmon
Tetmon | SEEKING FREELANCER: Senior Typescript Developer | Singapore | ONSITE
(VISA), REMOTE | tetmon.com

Tiny consulting outfit, projects are both greenfield (e.g. real estate
valuation off satellite radar and hyperspectral data) and legacy (e.g.
consumer banking services).

Experience is important as the work usually involves grokking either a new
codebase or a new field quickly and in depth. We have a lot of Typescript work
right now which we don’t have bandwidth to execute.

Some clients prefer talking to you in person, we can be there for you if you
are remote, but it would be easier to be onsite.

Apply here:
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1fMTwxWF3JqbIX40aQKClWMelTkr...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1fMTwxWF3JqbIX40aQKClWMelTkr-
ef894ofHfafPovk)

------
schmookeeg
SEEKING WORK | Remote, Portland OR (for right now), San Francisco CA (back in
a month or two)

I'm a "fullstack" dev, happiest in PostgreSQL, Node, and Vue, but can roll
with nearly anything, just at an initial ramp-up cost.

I prefer and do best with 3-6 month contracts where I can hit the ground
running and nail a major milestone quickly (Greenfield MVP? 2.0? Refactor?
Need a startup CTO to build it all? Been there, caaaaan do!)

My preferred techs in order of strength:

DBs: _PostgreSQL, MSSQL, Oracle, MySQL or Mongo_

Servers: _Node, Ruby, OData, C#_

Front-end: _Vue, React, Angular, JS, TS, whatevs :)_

Mobile: _Flutter, Cordova_

MLai: _ELK Stack, Jupyter, Databricks_

Infra too! _VMWare, Citrix Xen, Docker, GitLab CI, Jenkins, etc._

"Can do attitude, Can do aptitude"

Corp to Corp only please. Anything from 5-80 hours/week considered.

CV/Refs/etc available from MB2020@msxpert.com.

Thanks for reading! Good luck on your search. :)

\- Mike

------
tonyvt2005
SEEKING WORK - Remote | Northern Virginia | Washington D.C.

I'm a former VP of Product and Engineering with over 13 years of experience
building web apps. I work on everything from startup MVPs to internal tools
and refactoring legacy applications. Other services include coaching in the
areas of tech leadership, people management and recruiting.

Technologies:

\- Backend: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Python, C++, API development, Postgres

\- Frontend: HTML5, CSS3, SCSS, JavaScript, React, Bootstrap

\- Product: Wireframes / mockups using tools like Sketch and InVision

Website: [https://www.29fx.com](https://www.29fx.com)

Email: tony[at]29fx.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tonyvt2005/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tonyvt2005/)

------
technics256
SEEKING WORK | Munich, Germany & San Diego, CA | Remote

I'm rocket fuel for your business tech. I make difficult things easy and easy
things automated.

I've created and deployed mobile and web apps that are used in demanding
healthcare environments by physicians. They utilize interactive voice AI to
help manage patient and clinical interactions, from the front end to the
backend.

    
    
      Technologies: React Native | Expo | Redux | Swift iOS | React | GraphQL |
    
      TypeScript | ES6 | Swift | Python | Flask | Keras | Tensorflow 1.14
    
      AWS: DynamoDB, CloudFormation, gRPC for streaming, and AWS security for specifically healthcare related applications. GCP: Compute Engine, Cloud AI, NLP models
    
      Email: stephen@lizcano.dev

------
braunshizzle
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE

Location: Ontario, Canada

14+ years experience as a full stack developer, working with companies in all
sizes and teams of sizes 1-500+.

Skills: PHP, Laravel, Laravel Spark, Laravel Forge, Javascript, jQuery,
Vue.js, Node.js, HTML, CSS, MySQL, AWS, WordPress, Linux, Vagrant, Docker,
Redis, SASS, LESS, Web APIs, RESTful APIs. (Experience with many Integrations
& API's)

Résumé/CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/braunson](https://linkedin.com/in/braunson) \-
[https://braunson.ca](https://braunson.ca)

Email: braunson [at]] braunson [[dot] ca

GitHub: [http://github.com/braunson](http://github.com/braunson)

------
WinonaRyder
SEEKING WORK

Location: UK

Remote: Yes (only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React (5+ years), TypeScript (3+ years), Go/Golang (9+ years),
PHP, JavaScript (ES5, ES6+, 10+ years), HTML5, CSS3, Webpack, Node.JS, Python,
Linux, Docker, Podman etc.

Résumé/CV: Available on request.

Email: hn@sonoya.uk

Website: [https://sonoya.uk/](https://sonoya.uk/)

I’m an independent contractor (own ltd company), full-stack/front-end
engineer, designer and open source programmer who's been coding for ~15 years.

I'm currently working on cloud proxy/website optimizer
[https://oya.to/](https://oya.to/) and an ideal position would be a fully-
remote contract, full or part-time, but willing to negotiate.

------
dcAnswers
SEEKING WORK / Remote preferred / near Detroit, MI / Eastern Time Zone, GMT -5

Technologies: Python R, SQL, HTML CSS, Git, PostgreSQL, Tableau, matplotlib,
seaborn, pandas, NLTK, flask, requests, TensorFlow, Bootstrap, and many more.

My work is focused on data analysis, data science, and business intelligence.
Most of my deliverables have been in the form of interactive visualizations of
my analysis but I do everything in the ETL to analysis to visualization
pipeline. If you have needs related to those types of roles, please email me.

I'm open to project based, contract, and full time positions.

Email me (dan at dataconcord dot com) and let's discuss a project or a
position!

Résumé/CV and references available upon request.

------
jeremymcanally
SEEKING WORK | Remote | Based in FL

Looking for really part time (like 10 hours a week at most) supplemental work
doing architecture or coding. Long resumé available upon request (previously
worked at GitHub, Apple, FireEye, others), but my main expertise lately lies
in Ruby/Rails, Go, and Swift. I have experience with a ton of different
languages (a lot more than listed above), architectures, databases, cloud
setups, etc. so chances are I can contribute to your team in some fashion. :)
I've done work from infosec (white/grey box audits are a favorite) to adding
features to helping shape architecture of a legacy system trying to move to
something new.

email: <HN username> @ gmail

GitHub: jm

Twitter: jm

------
gnomon
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Europe - based in Belgium

I am an experienced freelance development manager who has in depth technical
knowledge and great problem solving skills. I have extensive experience
forging and leading highly capable teams fostering can-do” attitude that can
meet the needs of the business. Extensive exposure to leading agile
restructurings and moving technical teams towards solid engineering practices.
Strong experience of building effective relationships both with technical and
business partners.

I am a very hands-on guy who still loves to architect and code. Very pragmatic
and focused on getting things done.

Happy to discuss what I can bring to your project.

email: layer.of.indirection+hn@gmail.com

------
someatoms
SEEKING FREELANCER | Los Angeles (strongly preferred to meet in person) or
Remote (Be open to video chats if client would like to)

The client is a Dr. who needs a professional website for his private practice.
Needs a polished mobile experience.

Contact: hnfreelancer@fastmail.com

~~~
gayan1985
Dear Sir/Madam,

I'm Gayan a professional UI/UX designer with over 12+ years of experience in
designing and developing websites, web applications and mobile apps. I'm
currently based in Singapore and during my 12 years of experience, I have
worked with many clients around the world such as US, UK, Norway, Australia,
Sweden and Singapore.

I'm happy to inform you that I'm currently managing products related to
healthcare in my current company and my experience will be useful to create
your website. Additionally, you can expect my below services.

Fully responsive and Professional site. SEO friendly website. Branding
guideline document. Industry standards and latest technology stack. 100%
Satisfaction or full refund.

You can refer my Linkedin profile in below URL to understand more about myself
and my working experience.

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/gayan-
gunarathne/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gayan-gunarathne/)

Looking forward to building a long term relationship with you. Also, feel free
to reach me on my mobile +6598117554.

Thanks & Best Regards Gayan Gunarathne

------
ciguy
SEEKING WORK | San Francisco | Remote

DevOps Practitioner with over 15 years of experience designing and building
CI/CD pipelines and working with Cloud technologies. I've used almost all
major DevOps tools and platforms at this point. I'm looking for a startup or
two to work with closely as they build and improve their DevOps culture and
process. DevOps is more than a set of software so I try to work holistically
across departments to make entire companies more efficient.

Technologies: DevOps - Terraform, AWS, Google Cloud, Azure, Ansible, Chef,
Puppet, Python, Go, Docker, Kubernetes

Résumé/CV: www.calebfornari.com

Email: calebfornari@gmail.com

Recruiter emails will be reported as spam, direct inquiries only please.

------
Dim25
SEEKING WORK | San Francisco, CA, USA | REMOTE or LOCAL

Hi all, I'm Dima
([https://www.linkedin.com/in/dim25/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dim25/))
from SF (San Francisco Bay Area). Full-stack with Machine Learning experience;
AI/ML product manager.

Python: * Machine Learning: (TensorFlow; Keras; PyTorch). * Computer Vision
(OpenCV; TensorFlow). * Media \ communications (Twillio; Ring Central;
Kurento). * Streaming \ Workflows: Kafka+Faust; Airflow; Celery. * Web servers
(Flask), and many other applications of Python.

Web Development: HTML; CSS; Bootstrap. JS (Front-end + Node.js): All the
basics necessary for web development; Basic experience with d3.js and other
visualizations and dashboards tools.

DBs: MongoDB; ElasticSearch; Redis (incl. RediSearch), SQLs. Basics of
ClickHouse.

C/C++: Some experiments with ROS/robotics.

Most recent projects:

    
    
       * Analyzing millions of job postings worldwide. 
    
       * Computer Vision CCTV Stream analytics. 
    

Previously:

    
    
       * Co-founder at MBaaS startup. 'Firefighter' from $0 to $120K MRR.
    
       * Managed a team of 15 mobile developers to assist with the delivery of  
         the #1 mobile banking app in Russia (iOS + Android).  
    
       * AWM, rev-share with Kinks (guys from San Francisco Armory).     
    

Especially good match: if you need a cost-efficient prototype; fix and deliver
your machine learning or automation strategy; looking for an early-stage full-
stack dev with ML experience; or have a remote team you don’t have time to
manage.

Rate: Open to discuss. Don't need perks, 'cool' office spaces and other
shenanigans. Available now.

Email: dima_cv1@protonmail.com

Latest version of this CV:
[https://bitly.com/dima_cv1](https://bitly.com/dima_cv1)

Add me on LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dim25/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dim25/)

------
pruneii
SEEKING FREELANCER - New York - Remote work possible

What we're building: An AI-driven social shopping platform connecting
brands/retailers with social media influencers and their followers. A similar
app is liketoknow.it which does $1B in sales a year in the fashion space. The
Influencer Marketing space is growing 100% YoY. We are going after influencers
in beauty & furniture which are each sized at 100B sales in the US market
alone.

Startup stage: Early stage. Currently improving backend architecture,
validating MVP and iterating/launching frequently to ensure product-market
fit. Already have users & signing up more users every week.

What the developer can get out of the opportunity: -Chance to build brand new
technology from scratch, including back end architecture & design -Chance to
work remotely; generous flexibility for location, hours worked, and time zone
-Chance to tackle major tech challenges: storing, managing, and processing
large data sets (e.g. product database, influencer content); integrating these
data sets into a consumer-facing app; minimizing online retrieval latency for
these data sets. -Chance to gain experience integrating AI into a backend
system. The AI currently has 3 modules: A) recommendation engine for the
social shopper, B) NLP to identify products from influencers' Instagram feeds
C) Reverse image search/image recognition to identify products from influencer
photos.

Developer Qualifications: \- 2-4+ years of experience in backend development,
preferably for a consumer-facing app -At least 1 year of experience in front
end development, either web or mobile or preferably both -At least 1 year of
experience with python and/or integrating python code with a back end system
\- Self-starter attitude and ability to make decisions independently \- Loves
to solve problems and tackle new challenges \- Great attention to detail, well
organized and consistently delivers quality performance \- Passion to help
users with the technology you build \- BS in Computer Science, or equivalent
educational experience.

Desirable Skills: \- iOS and Android app development \- Experience integrating
AI/ML with back end

EMAIL: portia@prune.ai

------
jcmurray2
Seeking Work | Colorado, USA | Remote

Software engineer with leadership experience, devops using modern
tools/processes, AWS infrastructure and IaaS. I enjoy helping teams make the
'developer experience' a joy, and save on wasted cycles with CI/CD, Infra
automation, engineering practices, etc. I also love working on interest
applications, with specific strengths in the API area. Just came off a stretch
helping a startup modernized their codebase and deployment processes, and
looking for the next adventure!

PHP, Java, Python, Terraform, Flux, Kubernetes, Jenkins, CodeBuild,
CodePipeline, Travis, Circle CI, Github, etc etc etc.

contact: jc.murray@technomanci.com

------
jeffmk
SEEKING WORK | US UTC-05 | REMOTE

\------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm a senior full-stack developer with 15 years of experience (7 as a contract
software consultant). I specialize in prototype/MVP development, product
rewrites, automation and process improvement, and IT augmentation as a drop-in
developer for your team.

I've helped business in a wide variety of sectors: finance, politics,
charities, academia, startups, mapping, agriculture, insurance, marketing.

Looking for projects starting in February 2020 onward, with roughly 2-week to
6-month timelines and budgets ~US$10k-100k. Prefer to bill hourly or day rate,
but by milestone is fine too.

Strong communication and time-management skills. Have worked with clients
found via HN/Angel, some for many years. References available.

\------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Preferred tech stack:

    
    
        - Backend: Python/Flask, Ruby/Rails, Clojure
        - DB: PostgreSQL or NoSQL
        - Frontend: Responsive HTML5, moderate JavaScript/Vue, ClojureScript
        - Platform: AWS, Heroku, Linux VPS
    

\------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Site: [https://jeffkayser.com](https://jeffkayser.com)

Portfolio:
[https://jeffkayser.com/portfolio/](https://jeffkayser.com/portfolio/)

Contact: [https://jeffkayser.com/contact/](https://jeffkayser.com/contact/) or
hn.2020-01@firesteel.consulting

GitHub: [https://github.com/jeffkayser](https://github.com/jeffkayser)

Angel: [https://angel.co/jeff-kayser-1](https://angel.co/jeff-kayser-1)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeffkayser](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeffkayser)

------
valzevul
SEEKING WORK | London, UK | Remote

All things iOS / watchOS / tvOS.

Started as a web developer in 2008, switched to backend in 2011 and shipped my
first iOS app in 2013. Won Apple WWDC Scholarship, led VK University's iOS
track, a regular speaker at mobile conferences worldwide since 2015.

If you need help with finally moving that needle which prevents your company
from conquering the world and it has anything to do with AR, iBeacons, custom
animations, NLP, OCR or mobile security, I might be the right person to help.

Résumé/CV: [https://drobinin.com/cv](https://drobinin.com/cv) Email:
hn@drobinin.com

------
hluska
SEEKING WORK - Regina, Canada or Remote

Do you have a very technical product and are you struggling to convey how it
can help less technical people? If so, I am the writer you are looking for.

I am a software developer/writer with a particular love of technical writing
and content marketing. Because I am a developer at heart, I can deeply
understand technical issues. But, I truly excel at teaching so I'm really good
at communicating the ideas to less technical people.

Tech stack - Python, Django, Flask, PHP, WordPress, Go, Javascript, AngularJS
and MySQL.

CONTACT: gthluska@gmail.com

WEBSITE: [https://hluska.ca](https://hluska.ca)

------
nikkwong
SEEKING WORK | Seattle | YES

Technologies: Fullstack JS, MVC (react, vue, angular), Sql/NoSql, DevOps,
functional programming, event streaming, pub-sub, cloud engineering &
deployment.

Limited but growing experience in python and machine learning. Really
interested in roles involving the potential to grow in these skills.

Resume: Started www.beaver.digital, interested in the area where design and
good code intersect. More info at www.nikkwong.com.

I'm a one man shop for creating attractive design oriented solutions to hard
digital problems. Interested in small teams where I can work on technologies
and skills beyond my current expertise.

Email: nikkwong0@gmail.com

------
rootxnet
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Located in Poland, EST/PST timezones OK)

\--------------------

We are a small but very efficient team of Python/Django experts and mobile
developers (React Native). We worked as Team Extensions and provided
outsourcing for Startups, created Prototypes, MVPs, complete solutions,
provided on-site training for clients, consulting and maintenance.

Technologies:

    
    
      * Python, Django, Django Rest Framework, Flask
      * ES6, React / React Native, Redux, Angular, Expo
      * AWS, Docker, Kubernetes, CloudFormation, Heroku, DynamoDB, MongoDB, PostgreSQL
      * TensorFlow, NLTK, OpenCV
    

Email: rootx [AT] rootxnet.com

------
lancer101
SEEKING WORK

    
    
      Location: Remote
      Position: Technical Content/Writing, Proofreading, Content Strategy,
                User Documentation, Scripting, Social Media marketing, Video Editing
      Availability: Short (2 weeks) to Medium (3-6 months) - US-Eastern or Western Europe or flexible
    

Background: I am a programmer that is comfortable experimenting with many new
technologies and being able to write about such technologies.

I can deliver end-user documentation, beginner tutorials, transactional-
content, social media marketing/strategy and video production/editing.

Samples available upon request.

Contact: lancer101@boun.cr

------
zephyrfalcon
SEEKING WORK | Ocala, FL | remote/freelance

I am looking for part-time work, preferably 20 hours a week or less. If you
are looking to get a small project done, or you have an existing project where
some maintenance work needs to be done (perhaps on a regular basis), then I
would love to hear from you.

I am a very experienced Python developer, having used the language in all
kinds of areas and situations, including web development (Django, Flask,
Pylons, Google App Engine, etc), desktop GUI development, database access (MS
SQL Server, MySQL, and Postgres), ORMs, REST APIs, scripting, backend
development, automated testing, web crawling/scraping, data extraction and
parsing/ETL, parsing, language implementation, games, etc.

I have a lot of experience with relational databases and SQL as well,
especially MS SQL Server and Postgres. In fact, in all of my previous jobs I
have used SQL, including designed database schemas, writing queries, measuring
performance and optimizing queries, writing views and stored procedures, etc.

I am also available for technical writing (I kept a programming blog for many
years, mostly about Python), and for front-end development using React.

(For the record: Although Python is my main programming language, I am also
interested in, and have worked with, many other programming languages,
including C, D, Delphi, Go, C#/Mono, Ruby, OCaml, Prolog, Lisp, Scheme, etc,
on Windows, Mac OS X and Linux systems. I am also available to work on
projects in these languages.)

Website: [http://aquila.blue](http://aquila.blue)

Resume:
[http://aquila.blue/misc/resume.html](http://aquila.blue/misc/resume.html)

Open source/personal projects:
[https://github.com/zephyrfalcon](https://github.com/zephyrfalcon) ;
[https://bitbucket.org/zephyrfalcon](https://bitbucket.org/zephyrfalcon) ;
[https://gitlab.com/zephyrfalcon](https://gitlab.com/zephyrfalcon)

Email: zephyrfalcon at gmail.com

------
esamsonov
SEEKING WORK | EU

Hi there, I‘m Evgeny! I‘m an experienced JavaScript developer focusing on
fast-growing startups.

Technologies: JavaScript/TypeScript, NodeJS, React, NextJS, Redux, AWS (I'm a
Certified Cloud Practitioner), etc.

UpWork:
[https://www.upwork.com/fl/esamsonov](https://www.upwork.com/fl/esamsonov)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ycagwyw](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ycagwyw)

Personal: [https://esamsonov.com](https://esamsonov.com)

Email: iam@esamsonov.com

~~~
toptaltalentacq
Hello Evgeny,

I'm Dzenana and I'm with the Talent Acquisition team at Toptal.

We are a global network of the world’s top talent, connecting individuals like
you with remote projects at top-tier organizations.

It would be great to learn more about your interests and see how becoming a
member of the Toptal Network could be of benefit to your career. Feel free to
grab 15 minutes on my calendar here:
[https://topt.al/cXnn](https://topt.al/cXnn).

Best, Dzenana (toptaltalentacq)

------
gabor_biro
SEEKING WORK|Remote only|London based

Android apps & Firebase backend, 9 years of experience, big companies as well
as fast startups (Facebook, Deutsche Telecom, Deliveroo...)

Skills: Quick prototyping/MVP, establish scalable and maintainable
architecture (MVVM, MVP, Clean), work well with others, conversational English

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/gabor-
biro-29322b27](http://www.linkedin.com/in/gabor-biro-29322b27)

[https://www.upwork.com/fl/gaborbiro](https://www.upwork.com/fl/gaborbiro)

gabor.biro@yahoo.com

------
varunpsr
SEEKING WORK | PUNE, INDIA | REMOTE | Two person team, also available
individually

Location: Pune, India

8+ years of experience developing, publishing Web and Mobile Apps,
Containerizing existing applications, performing cloud migrations to a cloud
provider of your choice from your current on-premise deployment.

Technologies: Python, Django, Celery, Scrapy, ReactJS, React Native, RabbitMQ,
Docker, RESTFful APIs, AWS, Azure, Postgres, GraphQL, C#, .NET

Résumé/CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/varunpsr](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/varunpsr)

Email: varun.rathore@outlook.com

------
luord
SEEKING WORK | Americas | Remote

Full stack developer with extensive experience in Python (Flask, Django,
SQLAlchemy, Celery, Alembic, Pytest, Fire) and JavaScript (VueJS, React,
Webpack, NodeJS, Express, Jest) and also experience with operations work
(Docker, Compose, Gitlab-CI, Bash).

I've worked on multiple projects of different domains and both in large
organizations and greenfield projects (in one in particular, I was first
developer and responsible for choosing the entire stack).

You can reach out to me, even just to say hi, in lo@luord.com

I also have a website/blog: luord.com

------
dtip
SEEKING FREELANCER | Old Reliable | Remote (EU ONLY)

Old Reliable is a software consultancy with clients spanning climate change,
retail, and cyber security.

We focus on quality and building robust, fault-tolerant solutions. We prefer
open source and projects with positive social impact.

We're looking to expand our pool of freelance developers to help with overflow
work.

Specifically:

    
    
        - Python (+ Django would be nice)
        - Elixir/Erlang
        - React
        - Docker/K8s
        - AWS/GCloud
    

Get in touch to find out more: hn-freelancer-dec19@oldreliable.tech

------
superice
SEEKING WORK | FULL STACK | Remote preferred, The Netherlands

The past few years I have been lead of a development team for a SaaS product
in maritime logistics. Last year I started to freelance and I'm seeking new
challenges. I'm known for getting stuff done incredibly quickly and with great
quality. I tend to delve deeply into the domain of whatever I'm working on.

Technologies I'm absolutely fluent in: Java (Android, Spring Boot), SQL,
JavaScript (Node, Ember, React, React Native, Redux), PHP, Elm, MongoDB, Git.

I can be reached at: me AT ricklubbers DOT nl

------
eafer
SEEKING WORK | Argentina | Remote

Email: hn.eafer@gmail.com

I'm a programmer, most familiar with C on Linux (both userland and the
kernel). I'll be happy to start a project from scratch, or to help maintain
any old codebase. For a sample of my work please see [1], a naive filesystem
implementation I'm working on.

My country is going through one of its regular economic meltdowns, so my rates
are very cheap. For what it's worth, I have a background in math.

[1] [https://github.com/linux-apfs](https://github.com/linux-apfs)

------
toptaltalentacq
SEEKING FREELANCERS - 100% REMOTE

Toptal is a global network of the world’s top talent, connecting freelancers
of various specializations with remote projects at top-tier organizations.

To see if bbecoming a member of the Toptal Network could be of benefit to your
career, feel free to grab 15 minutes on my calendar here:
[https://topt.al/VcNWR](https://topt.al/VcNWR).

Best, Maddie (Talent Acquisition Lead at Toptal)

Check out our blog! [https://topt.al/mcJWn](https://topt.al/mcJWn).

------
f3r3nc
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE | [https://zenheads.hu](https://zenheads.hu) | Boutique
Product Company

ZenHeads is a full stack product company who will augment your team. We will
work with you to develop your ideas, launch your product and pave the way to
accelerate your company.

How We Can Help:

1\. Make Your Business Digital

2\. From Idea to Launch

3\. Augment Your Team

Tech:

\- Cross Platform mobile development (Xamarin + Native UI)

\- React

\- Django / Python (Elixir / Erlang / Phoenix)

\- PostgreSQL

\- AWS / Linode / DO

\- Kubernetes / Docker

\- Braintree / Stripe / other less known payment gw providers

Sectors:

\- Finance (Risk Management / Invoice based Dashboarding)

\- Logistics (Food delivery, Car sharing, Fleet management)

\- Fashion

\- Data pipelines

contact: ferenc+hn@zenheads.hu

------
famoreira
SEEKING WORK | London, UK, Remote | Full Stack Web Developer with product
skills

Hi I'm Filipe, a full stack developer with almost 10 years experience and an
eye for end to end product development.

* Location: London, UK

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: No

* Technologies: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, React, Postgres, Heroku, AWS, DevOps, Jenkins, Docker

* Résumé/CV: [https://filipeamoreira.com/resume.pdf](https://filipeamoreira.com/resume.pdf)

* Email: filipe@coderelax.com

* GitHub: [https://github.com/filipeamoreira](https://github.com/filipeamoreira)

Thank you

------
michalu
SEEKING WORK / Remote

Content + data science

I specialize in data-science that can be turned into marketing/thought
leadership content and actionable business insights.

I can work with SQL, Python and related data-science libraries including
Pandas, NumPy, Matplotlib; source and process data using APIs, BeautifulSoup
or Selenium; build simple machine learning models with Scikit-learn. I can
deliver insights, engaging content and beautiful data-visualizations.

Some more background + contact: [https://quantitup.com](https://quantitup.com)

------
FabianCC
SEEKING WORK / Germany on-site, remote world-wide

Tech: JavaScript, TypeScript, React, NodeJS, Express, Docker, Kubernetes,
maybe vue.js

Feats: Webdev experience for 8y+, freelancer for 3y, ReactJS from the
beginning

Web: www.code-consulting.de (in German)

Mail: fabian@code-consulting.de

About me

Hey, I am Fabian and freelance web developer form Aachen, Germany. I am very
passionated about creating web applications with cutting-edge tech. I enjoy
fullstack development, crafting the entire project architecture and then focus
on delivering frontends with gorgeous UX. Just drop me a message to chat about
your projects :-)

------
s2000
SEEKING WORK | Remote (CST) | American Citizen

Software Engineer with 10+ years of experience. Both backend, and front end.
Previously a CTO for a venture backed company and now I am deciding between
working a contract or full time.

Excellent leadership skills and team management skills.

I am looking to start immediately. I can take on projects or be part of a
team, pretty flexible.

Skillset/Experience \--- Rails, Node.js, Javascript, HTML, CSS, Dart, Flutter,
Python, Vue.js, React, Postgres/MySQL, APIs, Project Management, and a lot
more.

Contact: technologyexpert @ protonmail.com

------
cascada
SEEKING WORK

Location: SE Asia

Remote: Yes

Résumé/CV: [https://gildedhonour.co](https://gildedhonour.co)

Email: alex @ serendipia.email

======

Hi, I'm Alex. I'll solve your problem in building custom software for you.

The areas I mostly work with are:

    
    
      * e-commerce
      * security
    
      * machine learning
      * marketing
    
      * web

======

My latest projects are 2 e-commerce stores I've built from zero, they're live.
And some open source projects.

Full list:

[https://gildedhonour.co/projects](https://gildedhonour.co/projects)

------
heroHACK17
SEEKING FREELANCER | 100% REMOTE | SHORT-TERM | REACT NATIVE

I am looking for someone who can evaluate the viability of a full-stack React
Native + Node + Mongo application.

More specifically, you would be writing end-to-end (E2E) tests and reporting
the test results.

This is a short-term project with a fixed-price compensation structure. I am
looking for someone ASAP!

If you are interested, please fill out this very short form:
[https://forms.gle/psHxc3aCE9RL9yKq5](https://forms.gle/psHxc3aCE9RL9yKq5)

~~~
AppAgency
Hey, we've been working on both native and react native with mongo, node.js
since quite long time. Would be happy to send you our work, is there any email
ID apart from the application form where I can send our information/ work
samples?

------
diweirich
SEEKING WORK - US Remote - Front-End Developer

I’m a front-end developer with an eye for design. I can help create a user
interface that is beautiful and performant. Though I specialize in building
user interfaces, I also have experience with backend development which helps
in making me adaptable to the needs of whatever team I’m on.

If you’re interested in working with me, feel free to send me an e-mail at the
address listed below.

ReactJS / Redux / HTML / CSS / Ruby on Rails / PHP

Location: Orange County, CA Email: david@activatedapps.com

------
juoemeka
SEEKING FREELANCER | Remote

[https://careermove.io](https://careermove.io) is a platform where new-age
professionals come together to share their experiences, ask questions and help
each other make successful career moves.

2 software development openings right now.

Frontend developer - React

QA engineer - test all the things, write unit tests, automated UI tests

For more information, check out
[https://careermove.io/jobs](https://careermove.io/jobs)

~~~
embrangler
Same here. Not seeing any jobs or ways to apply.

------
skyriser

      SEEKING WORK | Montreal, Canada | Remote
      Technologies: iOS/macOS/watchOS, Objective-C/Swift
      Web: http://chriscomeau.com
      Resume/CV: http://chriscomeau.com/resume
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/christiancomeau
      GitHub: https://github.com/chriscomeau
      Portfolio: https://github.com/chriscomeau/Portfolio
      Email: chris.comeau@skyriser.com

------
ninefoundation
SEEKING FREELANCER | Remote, SF, NYC | REMOTE or ONSITE

Ever get the feeling that the theoretical foundations of blockchain have been
wrong from the start?

We've invented the first and only generalized trustlessness primitive, and
have the code and math proofs to back it.

Small team of scientists and hackers with past exits. Funded, coded, growing
fast.

Blockchain / Cryptocurrency / Reinforcement Learning / AI

[https://nine.foundation](https://nine.foundation)

~~~
dwayneanderson
Check out Digitalogy.co if you are looking to hire a dev freelancer.

------
yc_user_2019
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE | FULL-STACK | 20-25 Hrs/Week

Location: Kitchener/Waterloo, Ontario, Canada

8+ years of experience working with various web development technologies. Open
to development roles or building a MVP/POC.

Technologies:

\- Microsoft: C#, .NET Core, SQL Server, Azure

\- JavaScript: Node.js, React, Redux, ES6, Express

\- Cloud: AWS, PCF

\- Others: Graphql/Apollo, Apache Kafka, NoSQL, MongoDB, REST APIs, CI/CD,
Jenkins, Agile/Scrum, TDD, Git, Microservices

Email: binit DOT s DOT bhatia AT gmail.com

(Please mention that you found my profile on Hacker News)

------
_-___________-_
SEEKING WORK

Location: Hong Kong & London

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Rust, Python, C/C++, Kubernetes, RabbitMQ, PostgreSQL, Linux
sysadmin & DevOps, deep networking & protocols knowledge

Email: hnunderscores@protonmail.com

Résumé: email me for a copy

15 years in tech, have recently hired & lead teams and architected solutions
to complex problems. Very interested in early- or very-early-stage startups
solving interesting problems. Also interested in any short-to-medium-length
contracts involving the above technologies.

------
alexander-edge
SEEKING WORK | London, GB | Remote or on-site

Product-focused senior iOS engineer.

For almost ten years I have helped small companies and large enterprises
prototype, build, launch, and maintain their products on the App Store. I have
experience in:

\- building prototypes \- leading a development team \- improving app
stability and performance \- architecting a new app or feature

Website: [https://www.alexedge.co.uk](https://www.alexedge.co.uk)

E-mail: alex+hn@alexedge.co.uk

------
mzitelli
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Brazil

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, React/React Native, Redux, Redux-saga,
Node.js, Express, Elixir, Phoenix, Postgres, Java, Kotlin, Android, OpenGL,
RxJava, Python, Tensorflow.

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1mnofYV3pFbGNVPyZWLZCw1w-...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1mnofYV3pFbGNVPyZWLZCw1w-..).

Email: zitellimateus@gmail.com

------
karabesque
SEEKING WORK - oakland, ca - remote ok!

    
    
      Résumé/CV: http://karabonne.com/resume2020.pdf
      Email: kara at karabonne dot com
    

i'm mostly looking for support engineer and technical writing positions - need
help putting together a support database, FAQ section, or API documentation?
hit me up! i'm also available for consulting in areas of ux and diversity &
inclusion

------
vmano
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE | Cleveland, OH | Developer + Designer | Top Rated on
UpWork [https://www.upwork.com/fl/manoweb](https://www.upwork.com/fl/manoweb)
Freelance/Contract only.

Over the past 10 years, I have developed and designed a wide range of websites
for businesses.

WordPress, HTML, CSS, Photoshop, PHP, Bootstrap, SASS, JavaScript, JQuery,
Laravel, Drupal

------
em-bee
SEEKING WORK

Location: european, running a web development company in china.

Remote: yes, can travel (20%)

Technologies: Linux, frontend and backend webdevelopment, prototyping.

20 years experience with web development, offering web development services,
developer training, mentoring and part-time CTO support for developers or
junior CTOs

Email: see profile

I am also able to build up a development team for you in china to help you
enter the chinese market or take advantage of resources in china.

------
codq
SEEKING WORK | New York | Local & Remote US | Brand & Content Marketing,
Writing

Location: New York City

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: Python, MySQL; primarily an SEO-focused content manager and
marketer, seeking to grow startups via brand development and content marketing

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/brooksrocco](http://www.linkedin.com/in/brooksrocco)

Email: brooks@brookside.media

------
js4
SEEKING FREELANCER / Part Time | Remote Us Timezones

Outer is looking React front end developers to help improve our customer
experience.

Must have experience with React/CSS development and a track record for pushing
pixel perfect browser experiences across multiple devices. Must be free to
work a minimum of 2 full days per week.

Find out more about us at liveouter.com.

Reach out to jimi /at\ liveouter /dot\ com.

~~~
AppAgency
I have some full stack dev colleagues who can do what you want, going to send
you an email.

------
dimm
SEEKING WORK

Location: Budapest

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript ES6, React, HTML5, CSS3 Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dimitrimarion/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dimitrimarion/)
and [https://www.dimitrimarion.com/](https://www.dimitrimarion.com/)

Email: contact@dimitrimarion.com

------
DrNuke
SEEKING WORK - Remote only, Western Europe time, from Italy

15+ years experience as an R&D engineer (mech and nuclear eng, cae/fem,
mechatronics for small robotics, materials science, industrial data science,
python) and consultant (as a facilitator or accelerator for novel industrial
applications through their startupping journey).

CV and contact from the LinkedIn in my profile. Thanks.

------
ranjanprj
Location: Bangalore, India Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Python, Django, Celery, PostgreSQL, K8s Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1O2Q_4OuKJuM0ljm98TrYN2iTLo...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1O2Q_4OuKJuM0ljm98TrYN2iTLoxDRaX_)
Email: ranjanprj@gmail.com

------
claudio-viola
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE | UK, EUROPE

Technologies: Node.js , Javascript, Graphql, API, Backend Development,
Microservices, k8s, Docker

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/claudio-
viola/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/claudio-viola/)

Email: [http://scr.im/3zi3](http://scr.im/3zi3)

------
hnhiring0120
SEEKING WORK | Paris, France | Data Engineer

I have experience with large scale data storage and modeling, building
streaming and batch processing pipelines using PySpark, Kafka and Flink,
optimizing ETL jobs, and workflow scheudling using Airflow.

Technologies: Python (proficient), Java (familiar), Spark/PySpark, Flink,
Kafka, Airflow, Hbase, ElasticSearch, Docker, SQL, Linux.

Remote : Yes

Email: hn.hr.yamz@gmail.com

------
elbows
SEEKING WORK - Boston, REMOTE

I'm a software engineer with 15 years of experience in various areas including
graphics, image processing, GPU programming, and performance optimization.

Technologies: Python, C, C++, CUDA, Vue.js, Common Lisp

Email: info@nathan-weston.com Web site: [https://nathan-
weston.com](https://nathan-weston.com)

------
jblesage
SEEKING FREELANCER | Ottawa, Canada | REMOTE

Sharkbyte is a web and mobile app development firm in Ottawa, ON, Canada. We
are seeking freelance developers with the following skillsets:

\- PHP: Laravel and/or WordPress

\- Python: Django, Sinatra

\- React.js, React Native, Vue.js

We are a remote-only company. Canada-based candidates preferred, we will
accept USA candidates as well.

Please contact jobs at sharkbyte dot ca.

------
JoeMayoBot
SEEKING WORK | Las Vegas, NV | Remote possible

Technologies: Microsoft stack - C#, ASP.NET, EF, more (please ask)...

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/joemayo/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/joemayo/)

Email: jmayo -at- mayosoftware.com

Open to contract work. Part-time/temporary is fine.

------
DreamScatter
SEEEKING WORK: North Carolina Remote and relocatable.

Mathematics, computer algebra, Julia

[https://github.com/chakravala](https://github.com/chakravala)
[https://grassmann.crucialflow.com](https://grassmann.crucialflow.com)

------
ksawerykot
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Some traveling within EU possible)

Technologies: Clouds (AWS, Asure, GCE), Terraform, Kubernetes, Docker, CI/CD

Team up to 4 people with Mid to Senior DevOps experience, small part time
projects also welcome.

LN: [https://bit.ly/36kJamp](https://bit.ly/36kJamp)

------
lsowen
SEEKING FREELANCER | Remote

Looking for a Frontend Engineer to do project based work. Experience in the
following:

    
    
      * javascript/es6
      * webpack
      * vue and/or react
      * minikube and skaffold (for local development)
      * css and scss
    

Contact me at hn-freelancer (AT) s1network.com

~~~
AppAgency
I've worked on react and vue.js both, sending you email from my ID sudeep at
agicent.com.

Thanks,

------
ianmurrays
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Europe preferred

I’m a full stack developer, mainly focused in Ruby, Ruby on Rails.

I can help build backends, APIs and front end using different frameworks.

I’m open for projects, and can work 5-10 hours per week.

Technologies:

\- Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Sinatra, Padrino, Roda \- Postgres \- Angular 1.x, Vue

My hourly rate is €130

I can be reached at: hn [at] ianmurray (dot) me

------
elamje
SEEKING WORK | Austin or Remote

I’m John, a full stack developer with experience doing C#, SQL Server, React,
and Python Flask. I am passionate about Clojure, React, and willing to work
with any tech stack really! I am available to begin early February!

------
dustingetz
SEEKING FREELANCER to work on
[http://www.hyperfiddle.net/](http://www.hyperfiddle.net/) \- mastery of
Clojure, remote, international ok, english fluency dustin@hyperfiddle.net

------
wprapido
SEEKING WORK | EU or Asia | Remote and onsite

Tech: PHP, JS, Python, SysAdm (Linux)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/miloszorica/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/miloszorica/)

Mail: milozo@yandex.com

------
camilogiraldo
SEEKING WORK

Location: EST Time

Technologies: React/redux, Angular, NGRX, node.js, bootstrap/tailwindcss,
HTML/CCSS, es6/typescript,GIT

Résumé/CV: camilogiraldo.co -linkedin.com/in/camilogiraldo91/

Email: camilogiraldo91@gmail.com

------
k__
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Germany

I'm an free author (books/blog articles/ghostwriting) for mobile, web, API,
and serverless technology topics.

[http://kay.is](http://kay.is)

------
asparagui
SEEKING WORK - Remote/SF/Missouri

iOS - Android - Mobile - Web - Design - Machine Learning

Portfolio & Information: [http://quarkworks.co](http://quarkworks.co)

Contact: contact@quarkworks.co

------
sealthedeal
SEEKING FREELANCER - REMOTE

Looking for a freelancer to assist us in writing and SDK in Python and Go for
our API (developer.routefusion.co). Please email founders@routefusion.co if
you are interested.

------
cheapphpdevelop
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Bargain PHP / JS work offered from the UK.

I'm looking for work to gain experience and build a stronger portfolio. Cheap
rates ($10-15) can be negotiated, or fixed fee for project work.

I am able to work with:

PHP

Laravel

JS

Vue.js

Large or small projects considered.

Email: bargainphpdeveloper@protonmail.com

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | Edinburgh, UK or remote | Web app designer + developer

Portfolio: [https://www.seanw.org/](https://www.seanw.org/)

\-----

 _I 'm a full stack developer with 10+ years of experience who can take your
web or mobile project from concept to delivery._

I've assisted well known global companies like Just Eat and Triumph
Motorcycles, created my own commercially successful apps and have a PhD from
Edinburgh University so you can rely on me to deliver high-quality solutions
on schedule. I can take charge of requirements gathering, design, development
and UX.

\-----

Portfolio: I've independently created two commercially successful apps where I
was responsible for the concept, design, development, graphic design, UX and
marketing.

\- Checkbot for Chrome ([https://www.checkbot.io/](https://www.checkbot.io/)),
a website auditor browser extension that checks 100s of pages at a time follow
50+ SEO, speed and security web best practices. This included authoring a
modern web best practices guide
([https://www.checkbot.io/guide/](https://www.checkbot.io/guide/)).
Technologies: Vue, TypeScript, Node, Express, Firebase, Netlify, Paddle.

[ Rated 4.9/5, 30K+ active users, 100s of paying subscribers ]

\- Fresco for Android (see [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org)), a
digital painting app which was one of the first on the platform to support
layers. Features customisable brushes, image filters, and robust undo/redo +
autosave while being highly optimised for devices with low resources.
Technologies: Java, C, JNI.

[ Rated 4/5, 500K+ free downloads, 10K+ copies sold ]

\-----

Previous experience: Full stack development (JavaScript, TypeScript, Python,
PHP, Java, OCaml), modern web frameworks (Express, Vue, Angular, WordPress),
mobile app development (Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova), cloud hosting (AWS,
Google, Heroku, Firebase) and website optimisation (performance, security &
SEO).

\-----

See [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org) for my portfolio, client
endorsements and more on my background.

Email sw@seanw.org with details about your project so we can arrange a call
and work towards a quote. I'll get back to you within one working day.

------
pbedat
SEEKING WORK: remote, europe

We are a bunch of web devs, who hate complexity and get things done.

Shoot me a mail pbedat@gmail.com

[https://pbedat.de](https://pbedat.de)

------
arshadsk
FreeLancer: Embedded Software Engineer. Worked on several linux board brigup's
on custom linux OS's built using tools like Buildroot.

Proficient in C and Cpp.

Email:arshad.3e.1@gmail.com

------
_august
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE / NYC

React, React Native, Node, Mongo.

Portfolio: [https://shridhargupta.com/](https://shridhargupta.com/)

------
diegomaser
SEEKING WORK | Remote & London, UK & Madrid, Spain

Hi HN! My name is Diego Martin-Serrano and I'm a software engineer from Spain
currently based in London, UK. I have 10 years of professional experience
delivering full-stack software including both web applications and mobile apps
for both startups and large organizations in the healthcare and finance
industries.

I'm passionate about improving people’s lives through the use of innovative
technology, providing long lasting digital experiences and a positive social
impact. I have a just-do-it attitude and understand the technical aspects of
software which can provide value to businesses.

Below you can find a list of my skill set and the technologies I'm most
familiar with:

\- Web development: Python, Django, HTML5, CSS3 and JavaScript

\- Android development: Java and Kotlin

\- iOS development: Swift and Objective-C

\- Project and Product Management: Agile, Scrum, JIRA, MVP development, Lean
Startup

\- Cloud Computing and DevOps: Ansible, Terraform, AWS

\- Information Security: CISSP certified, Good understanding of GDPR
compliance

I'm available for both part and full-time contracts starting next week. Check
out my LinkedIn profile at
[https://linkedin.com/in/diegomaser/](https://linkedin.com/in/diegomaser/),
check out a more detailed description of my services at
[https://diegomaser.com/services/](https://diegomaser.com/services/) or
request my full CV.

If you think that my background can help your organization, feel free to
schedule an initial meeting at
[https://diegomaser.com/contact/](https://diegomaser.com/contact/)

------
SiDevesh
SEEKING WORK | Bangalore, India | Remote: yes

Full Stack and have worked on Backend, Frontend, Mobile apps, IoT. Have
contributions in several widely used open source projects (react-native-
webview, lobste.rs to name a few) and have many widely used libraries of my
own. Backend: Ruby + rails, nodejs + express Frontend - Web: reactjs Mobile
apps: React Native, Flutter IoT: esp8266, esp32, Arduino, Prism platform
([https://prismos.dev](https://prismos.dev), built in house)

[https://sidevesh.com](https://sidevesh.com) (My website)
[https://buildizy.com](https://buildizy.com) (My agency)

Besides that I love figuring out things and helping people in building what
they envision and would love to help either ways. Drop me a message at
me@sidevesh.com

------
entelechy0
SEEKING WORK - Jacksonville, Florida, or Remote (preferably)

Independent Computer Science Tutor with experience in iOS Development, Proof-
of-concept scripting, and Penetration testing.

Technologies / languages / frameworks known or worked-with: C, C++, Java,
Python, PHP, Perl, Objective-C, bash, Linux, Apache, Javascript, CSS, HTML,
WordPress, node.js, iOS, Android.

A lot more about me is available on my social media links and resume, which
are available on my website:
[https://mikebell.xyz/resume.html](https://mikebell.xyz/resume.html)

You can reach out to me at:

[https://mikebell.xyz](https://mikebell.xyz)

[https://twitter.com/therealdarkmage](https://twitter.com/therealdarkmage)

My rates are negotiable and extremely affordable.

